# Quark high CRI lights available, at long last!



## kaichu dento (Nov 3, 2011)

**Newest Update* Taken down shortly, they are now up and for sale!* Just go here and you'll find that the high CRI Quarks have finally arrived! The full line of immediate availability is as follows: 

 Quark 123 
 Quark 2x123 
 MiNi 123 
 MiNi AA 
 MiNi CR2 
 Preon 1 
 Preon 2 
 Preon 2 Tuxedo version 

I just ordered the MiNi AA, one of the best all around sub-compact lights ever. Beautiful beam pattern is just going to be that much better with high CRI!


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't see any high CRI lights there just neutrals.

EDIT: I see it now. Weird - it didn't appear the first time


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 3, 2011)

Your browser had probably cached the page so when you loaded it the first time, it just pulled up what was in the cache instead of DL'ing the newest page info.


----------



## Brasso (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome!!!!

Just ordered the 123. It will lego great with my 2x123 and AA body. Just too cool. Now I don't have to worry about whether HDS will ever release one.


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 3, 2011)

Brasso said:


> Awesome!!!!
> 
> Just ordered the 123. I will lego great with my 2x123 and AA body. Just too cool. Now I don't have to worry about whether HDS will ever release one.



Make sure to check the voltage first... IIRC the 123 head is .9v - 4.2v just like the AA and AA^2 heads... if you put it on a 123^2 body with 2xCR123 or 2xRCR123 you'll  your head.


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 3, 2011)

HIgh CRI?
Are those the XP-G with CRI90 and 3000k? Then they are way to warm for me.


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 3, 2011)

Before I impulsively pull the trigger on one of these, I want to make sure I'm remembering the emitter characteristics correctly...

The XPG high CRI emitter is warm with a color temp of about 3,000K, right?

I'm still smarting over the lousy beam profile and tint of the 'neutral' Preon 2 I bought a couple weeks ago, and do NOT want to get stuck with another lemon. Literally.


----------



## Biginboca (Nov 3, 2011)

I was tempted when I opened the link and then remembered how fustrating I find the standard quark UI. If there were any tactical high CRI I might have jumped, despite my reservations at purchasing any more quark lights.


----------



## Brasso (Nov 3, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Make sure to check the voltage first... IIRC the 123 head is .9v - 4.2v just like the AA and AA^2 heads... if you put it on a 123^2 body with 2xCR123 or 2xRCR123 you'll  your head.



Oh, I know. I've been running the 2x123 on 17670's anyway. Just that much more versatility. I love the high cri xpg. I know some people don't like how warm it is, but I love it. This will be my 4th high cri xpg light.


----------



## tbenedict (Nov 3, 2011)

I really want a mini AA, but I am curious what tint level these are.


----------



## Tiggercat (Nov 3, 2011)

It's telling me it's a restricted web page and I can't view it (the site, not my browser).


----------



## mattp (Nov 3, 2011)

Tiggercat said:


> It's telling me it's a restricted web page and I can't view it (the site, not my browser).



Same here.


----------



## Brasso (Nov 3, 2011)

The page is gone now. I wonder if it was a mistake and I ordered vapor ware?


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 3, 2011)

Brasso,

Can you tell me what the XPG high CRI tint is like? I know it's warm, but is it more orange, yellow, red, etc.?

I'm really wanting a high CRI light, and I've held off so far... I've been very tempted to get one of the Zebralights and I like the idea of the Rebel it has having a color temp that's closer to what I'm used to in a neutral tint, 4,000K - 4,200K. At the same time, while I know the XPG is warmer in comparison, and I have no problem with that, I just don't want to end up with one and have it be a neon orange or yellow or the like. So any info you can pass along would be appreciated.


----------



## Chongker (Nov 3, 2011)

Brasso said:


> The page is gone now. I wonder if it was a mistake and I ordered vapor ware?




Don't worry, you're not alone. I think they might have mistakenly put the order pages up and had to pull them back as they weren't really ready? I don't really care though, I'm pretty sure they exist now and they're coming soon. And I can't wait =) This also means there might be hope for tactical UI high CRI quarks to be available!


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 3, 2011)

Brasso said:


> The page is gone now. I wonder if it was a mistake and I ordered vapor ware?



I think they're still getting their site pages in order...

Earlier this morning I was able to do a search on their site for "high CRI" and got results that included a MiniX, Mini AA, Preon 2, etc. specifically labelled as "High CRI" on their product description, with the XPG high CRI emitter, etc.

Now though, the same search reveals only neutral white models, no hits at all for any product listed with any kind of high CRI emitter.

Seems to me that someone on their web development team jumped the gun before they were ready to officially unveil / announce the lights, they got a few orders, realized what had happened, and are now backpedaling to get all their ducks in a row before they have an official announcement.


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 3, 2011)

I have the lumens factory XP-G high CRI dropin. It's just too red for me. It's noticeably redder and warmer than a decent incandescent. The only neutral High CRI lights I know of is the McGizmo Haiku with nichia 119 (don was able to get special high colour temp ~4900K LEDs) and the sundrop (~5500K).


----------



## gunnerdog (Nov 3, 2011)

"Product not found"

did i miss it??


----------



## scintillator (Nov 3, 2011)

Restricted Area










that is where I landedThe page you are trying to view is restricted


----------



## Brasso (Nov 3, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Brasso,
> 
> Can you tell me what the XPG high CRI tint is like? I know it's warm, but is it more orange, yellow, red, etc.?
> 
> I'm really wanting a high CRI light, and I've held off so far... I've been very tempted to get one of the Zebralights and I like the idea of the Rebel it has having a color temp that's closer to what I'm used to in a neutral tint, 4,000K - 4,200K. At the same time, while I know the XPG is warmer in comparison, and I have no problem with that, I just don't want to end up with one and have it be a neon orange or yellow or the like. So any info you can pass along would be appreciated.



The high cri xpg is an exact duplicate of an incandescent light. Same tint. Same color temp. It looks exactly like a Surefire p60 lamp, but floodier.


----------



## tre (Nov 3, 2011)

They seem to have gone


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 3, 2011)

If we are talking about the XP-G Q2 3000K 90+ CRI (7A2), you can look at this chart here and see where it falls:

Link


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 3, 2011)

Brasso said:


> The high cri xpg is an exact duplicate of an incandescent light. Same tint. Same color temp. It looks exactly like a Surefire p60 lamp, but floodier.


Not really true my friend. I had compared my Malkoff M61HCRI to all my incand Surefire lights and all the incand lights look whiter in comparison. I still like the XP-G high CRI though, but I prefer the Nichia 119T McGizmo uses in his Haiku. Anyway, I have always wanted a neutral or high CRI Preon 2 and was about to order the neutral white run when this high CRI came. Can't wait to get one.


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe it looks similar to an incandescent with nearly empty batteries ?


----------



## calipsoii (Nov 3, 2011)

Brasso said:


> The high cri xpg is an exact duplicate of an incandescent light. Same tint. Same color temp. It looks exactly like a Surefire p60 lamp, but floodier.



I wouldn't say it's an exact match for a P60. SF's P60 is driven pretty hard, giving it a very white tint for an incandescent bulb. Same too with the MA02 in the A2 - it approaches 3300k which is (IIRC) just about the limit for a bulb with that filament and gas.

Cree rates it's 90+ CRI lineup at anywhere between 2600k-3200k (http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_xpg.asp). Historically, the tint on 4sevens lights have varied widely and the latest run of neutrals confirms that. I would say it's a safe bet that 4sevens has just purchased a reel of 90CRI emitters and that the tint lottery will be in full effect.

While you might luck out and get an emitter at 3200k that looks like an A2 Aviator, you might also get shafted with a 2600k amber light.

I could be wrong, in which case David is welcome to step in and put me in my place.  I'd love to hear that they very specifically purchased 3200k binned LED's.


----------



## Brasso (Nov 3, 2011)

I guess I've just been lucky and got some xpg's with high color temps. To my eyes, my xpg's are perhaps even cooler than my p60 surefires.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 3, 2011)

Brasso said:


> I guess I've just been lucky and got some xpg's with high color temps. To my eyes, my xpg's are perhaps even cooler than my p60 surefires.


Lucky you.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 3, 2011)

At a recent meetup, a fellow flashaholic and I were comparing my High-CRI XP-G's with his WA1185. We could barely tell them apart. the WA1185 was a touch cooler, if anything, but not by much.

Oh, and I'm getting the same restricted page errors too.


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. It sounds like it's going to be too warm for my tastes. I don't want something that's going to look orange, though I will say that would sure be better than the gangrenous **** color of the neutral Preon 2 I got a couple of weeks ago. I guess I'll continue to have to avoid 4Sevens lights until they get their house in order on the tints.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe the restricted page for the high CRI lights has something to do with the Veterans day sale posted in the front page announcements @ 4 sevens. The sale is on through next Friday.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 3, 2011)

> We apologize for the confusion, but this product was accidentally put on our public store. The product details, such as specifications and pricing, haven't been finalized yet and it wasn't meant to be purchased.


This is the note that accompanied my refund.

I'll change the OP and title for the time being, but since they've already got the page ready to go, it can't be that much longer, can it?


----------



## Tommygun45 (Nov 3, 2011)

That wouldn't have made sense for 4sevens to do that. Whenever they have a new product launch I always get a big email letting me know about it. Its usually accompanied by a sigh because I know I'm about to spend 60 bucks I wasn't planning on spending.


----------



## EntropyQ3 (Nov 3, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> If we are talking about the XP-G Q2 3000K 90+ CRI (7A2), you can look at this chart here and see where it falls:
> 
> Link


I really hope this is the one. Yes, it's a bit warm for my taste as well, but what the hell - 90+CRI with decent flux is irresistable. In my book, this is the best high-CRI emitter Cree makes. I want it. 
Cree has other options as well though, and I would really appreciate some clarification from 4Sevens as to what emitter they are using.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 3, 2011)

ITPython said:


> So its possible ZL and 4sevens are going to release their lines of High CRI at the same time. I realize ZL already has the SC51c, but if they expand to lights other than a single AA it will be some serious competition.


I don't see the timeline as decisive due to the marked differences in the lights themselves. While there will be some who will go for the more reliably quick Zebralight, others will go with the 4Sevens selection for the ergonomics and it will mostly be a choice decided by preferences.

I just got my second ZL and while I find much to like about the SC51w, the light touch that it takes to operate it is just too soft and needs to have some added resistance for me to want to actually rely on one. For me at least, 4Sevens could remove any desire on my part to ever get another Zebralight but putting a soft touch switch at the tail of the MiNi series, especially if they could come up with an emulation of the ZL UI, or even the D10/LF2XT UI.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Nov 3, 2011)

It'll be anexciting week if they both come out. Not sure which I'd buy if they come out on the same day. Maybe both :naughty: I may need to sell some of my p60 dropins


----------



## akajimmy (Nov 3, 2011)

There is also a Neutral Maelstrom X7 that is showing up on that page....


----------



## Burgess (Nov 3, 2011)

Very Interesting !


I expect these High-CRI lights to arrive sometime between Veterans Day and :santa:



_


----------



## Slider817 (Nov 3, 2011)

A Quark Mini CR2 in CRI would be a dream come true


----------



## roadkill1109 (Nov 3, 2011)

Guys, please enlighten me... what are the benefits of high CRI lights?


----------



## nbp (Nov 3, 2011)

Very good color rendering, more like incan than LED. More natural appearance to things, as opposed to the washed out look.


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 3, 2011)

ITPython said:


> Looks like ZebraLight and 4sevens are going to be at each others throats here in the next dew days. I just talked to Zebralight asking when/if they would get the SC31c in (for those who don't know, the Rebel high CRI with the CR123 body) , and they told me it was in stock but not listed on the site yet, but to check back in 2-3 days. Not sure how many other models are going to have the Rebel high CRI emitter, but I am definitely waiting on the CR123 one in a few days!
> 
> So its possible ZL and 4sevens are going to release their lines of High CRI at the same time. I realize ZL already has the SC51c, but if they expand to lights other than a single AA it will be some serious competition.



I'm totally done with 4Sevens lights. 

I bought a new, supposedly neutral Preon 2 a couple weeks ago, and _*the beam tint looks like*_ _*frozen gangrenous *****_. :rant A _*blue/purple spill*_, and a _*yellow-green corona*_, and _*a bluish hotspot*_. 

This was the first 4Sevens light I bought in over a year, because back in early summer last year, I bought one of the first neutral Q-AA^2 with an XPG R4 and it was horribly green. At least that one only had one color in the tint, instead of the three different colors in the Preon 2 I just got. And, based on what I've read here about the high CRI XPG's they've got a bad tint lottery too, and I'm not willing to waste another dime with 4Sevens. 

I will be buying an H51Fc in the next few weeks; gotta pay down my CC a bit first since I've bought a few lights, a couple of Leathermans, a couple of Spyderco's, and a new SAK in the last several weeks.

If anyone has a neutral white EagleTac PN20a2 that's in excellent shape they want to trade me for the Preon 2 I just got, please PM me. I'm regretting buying the Preon and am wishing I would have gotten the neutral ET with the Q4/5A in it instead. That way I would at least know what the tint would be like, instead of opening the package and pulling out the puddle of green **** I bought from 4Sevens.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 4, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> And, based on what I've read here about the high CRI XPG's they've got a bad tint lottery too



Where have you read this? I have 13 different (individual emitters) High CRI XP-G's and they're all spot on.


----------



## EntropyQ3 (Nov 4, 2011)

roadkill1109 said:


> Guys, please enlighten me... what are the benefits of high CRI lights?



High CRI lights in a domestic setting is great, and what you want, because of the improved colour rendering. In a flashlight that benefit is questionable. Not only are the differences minor, but the situations where you use a flashlight tend to be that light levels are so low that your colour perception is greatly affected by that alone, and the lower light output of the high-CRI emitters partly negate their better colour rendition. Plus their lower light output is a limitation in itself - if it's too dark to see, the CRI doesn't matter at all, obviously.
Not to mention that the highest-CRI lights all have strongly warm tints. 

In my book, the utility value for flashlights is zero.
However, the educational value is significant. I would spend quite a bit of time comparing colour renditions vs. cool/neutral/warm emitters. Future domestic LED lights probably won´t typically use this approach to get high CRIs, both remote phosphors and LED mixing makes more sense, but how high does the CRI need to be before you would find it acceptable in a kitchen or in bathroom for instance? Having a high-CRI LED source can help you learn and make up your own mind. I'm grateful for the opportunity, and will surely buy a light or two.


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 4, 2011)

How does it come that this E27 light has a CRI=90 but a color temp of 6500k?
I thought cree only has highCRI with 3000k

http://server4.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-b...=9868&Seite=frameset.htm&bnr=270160&PKEY=6DF3


----------



## nanotech17 (Nov 4, 2011)

ITPython said:


> Looks like ZebraLight and 4sevens are going to be at each others throats here in the next dew days. I just talked to Zebralight asking when/if they would get the SC31c in (for those who don't know, the Rebel high CRI with the CR123 body) , and they told me it was in stock but not listed on the site yet, but to check back in 2-3 days. Not sure how many other models are going to have the Rebel high CRI emitter, but I am definitely waiting on the CR123 one in a few days!
> 
> So its possible ZL and 4sevens are going to release their lines of High CRI at the same time. I realize ZL already has the SC51c, but if they expand to lights other than a single AA it will be some serious competition.



















i wanted the H51c and they give me this :devil:


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice, it does exist!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 4, 2011)

A few months ago, Peak LED made a 40-unit run of "92 CRI" heads, which used the Nichia 119 emitter. I bought one; it's very warm.

Now the company is making available a limited run of "85 CRI" heads, this time using a CREE XP-G in a 7D (3000K) tint. Details here.

Finally, over on another forum there's a group buy on EagleTac's D25A, D25A2, and D25 mini equipped with a 90 CRI XP-G. I was on the waiting list but backed out because of persistent delays. I'd give the link here, but I suspect that that would violate CPF's rules.


----------



## nanotech17 (Nov 4, 2011)

ITPython said:


> Nice :thumbsup: I only wish there was more 2-cell options available from ZL that didn't involve a gigantic 1" diameter 18650 body. I am really tempted to get a ZL SC31c when they release here in a few days, but I really prefer a slimmer dual-cell option due to the extra runtime and extended battery options (two CR123 or a single 17670 for example).



i have the LF Hi Cri as well and sometimes i use the valiant concept tubes to use with different cells set up.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 4, 2011)

EntropyQ3 said:


> High CRI lights in a domestic setting is great, and what you want, because of the improved colour rendering.
> In my book, the utility value for flashlights is zero.


You've negated your own argument and I don't see why you're capable of understanding high CRI in a domestic setting as a valuable attribute, but not when using a flashlight with the same pair of eyes. Anything that improves visual recognition is a positive and the only time I don't see a benefit is at extremely low levels of 1 lumen or less.


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 4, 2011)

It say's product not found for me, although the heading is there.


----------



## gcbryan (Nov 4, 2011)

I may be wrong but I think one issue is that high CRI in most cases isn't high enough (as compared to incan) and the current price to pay for any advantage seems to be much warmer than neutral tint so if someone prefers a neutral white tint there aren't high CRI choices available.

If you want better color rendering but have to go for a warm tint then it could be argued that you've now lost that improved rendering by moving away from a white light. 

I can see the argument for CRI being and not being as important in a flashlight as for indoor lighting. I would imagine the reality is somewhere in the middle. Once a light is turned on (even outdoors in the dark) the cones will function so it might appear to be the same as a light indoors. On the other hand the cones aren't likely to be as stimulated by the lower output level of a flashlight as they are by a 100 watt indoor ceiling light.

As an aside, I often wonder what the attraction for the Quark is myself. It seems popular but no one seems to like the tint. I've not considered one just because of the green tint or other tints that people so frequently speak of. Why don't other manufacturers seem to have this problem to the same degree?


----------



## americanpiegamer188 (Nov 4, 2011)

ITPython said:


> Either way it would be sweet if they released them before their Veterans day sale ends, cause 15% off is quite a nice chunk. I wonder if the Vets code can be combined with the CPF discount code? :devil:



They don't stack.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 4, 2011)

It looks like 4sevens are using the 85+ emitters, rather than the 90+ CRI emitters. I wonder if that's just to have a Q3 bin instead of a Q2 bin.

Either way, I think the 7A3 tint is the best, and I'm holding my breath to see which tint they use.

Something tells me they're holding off until after the sale - knowing that the High-CRI run will sell fast, why bother discounting it?


----------



## Creelow (Nov 4, 2011)

That Neutral-white Maelstrom X7 looks nice though.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 4, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> I may be wrong but...
> 
> If you want better color rendering but have to go for a warm tint then it could be argued that you've now lost that improved rendering by moving away from a white light.
> 
> I can see the argument for CRI being and not being as important in a flashlight as for indoor lighting. I would imagine the reality is somewhere in the middle.


Absolutely better rendering. Most of the posts throughout the forums showing interest in hCRI emitters has been driven by real-life usage as opposed to spec-sheet comparisons.

I just got my V10R modded with a hCRI XP-G and it really is virtually indistinguishable from the incandescent bulbs on in the room right now. I shine it into the shadowed areas of the room and more than looking like a flashlight is on, it looks like an extension of the lights already on. 

Huge improvement, although I have to grant that if you don't like incandescent flashlights or house lighting then you will have to wait a little bit longer. This is finally what incandescent lovers have been waiting for - LED lights with incan-like light coming from them, and dimmable as well.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 4, 2011)

ITPython said:


> I'm sure they thought the Neutrals would sell fast too, but those are all still in stock after nearly a month. David even made a few 'insinuating' posts about how poorly the lights have sold despite the community's _believed_ love affair with these types of lights.



True, but by all accounts the neutral offerings were rubbish, with poor tints. The community does have a love affair with neutral lights... that are actually neutral.

I think they're barking up the wrong tree this time, too. Why sell High CRI lights with the second-best emitter choice (85+ rather than 90+)? Surely the price can't be that different? Surely they must realise that if someone's in the market for a High CRI light, they'll be expecting to take an output hit, and are buying it for the best possible colour rendition?


----------



## psychbeat (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmm- I kinda want a neutral mini123 xpg or XML 

Wonder if I should just wait for one on BST since so many people r disappointed in theirs. 

Im ok with a greenish tint as long as its not a cool white green or something. 

Both my neutral XML and XPG lights all seem great to me tho none are 4sevens. 
(Spark Nailbender and Vanisledsm )

Maybe I'm just not that picky.

I've had GREAT customer service from 4sevens & would be happy to support them but am pretty tight on cash right now.


----------



## TyJo (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*



EntropyQ3 said:


> High CRI lights in a domestic setting is great, and what you want, because of the improved colour rendering. In a flashlight that benefit is questionable. Not only are the differences minor, but the situations where you use a flashlight tend to be that light levels are so low that your colour perception is greatly affected by that alone, and the lower light output of the high-CRI emitters partly negate their better colour rendition. Plus their lower light output is a limitation in itself - if it's too dark to see, the CRI doesn't matter at all, obviously.
> Not to mention that the highest-CRI lights all have strongly warm tints.
> 
> In my book, the utility value for flashlights is zero.
> However, the educational value is significant. I would spend quite a bit of time comparing colour renditions vs. cool/neutral/warm emitters. Future domestic LED lights probably won´t typically use this approach to get high CRIs, both remote phosphors and LED mixing makes more sense, but how high does the CRI need to be before you would find it acceptable in a kitchen or in bathroom for instance? Having a high-CRI LED source can help you learn and make up your own mind. I'm grateful for the opportunity, and will surely buy a light or two.


I disagree. You don't use flashlights in a domestic setting? For me the differences are major, if I ceiling bounce a cool white light I feel like I am in a morgue, a warm one and I feel right at home. The lower efficiency of HighCRI emitters is barely perceivable IMO, it is not that big of a difference (unless you read the box). I use flashlights a lot since my college apartment has fixed lighting that is horrendous and I find the lows of my warm/highCRI lights much preferable. I don't understand why a cool-white LED is only acceptable for flashlights. Notice I didn't even mention using LED lights outdoors in situations such as camping or photography....


mvyrmnd said:


> Where have you read this? I have 13 different (individual emitters) High CRI XP-G's and they're all spot on.


I have one and I love it, I don't recall hearing a complaint about the XP-G High CRIs and I thought the color temp was in a narrow range.


mvyrmnd said:


> True, but by all accounts the neutral offerings were rubbish, with poor tints. The community does have a love affair with neutral lights... that are actually neutral.
> 
> I think they're barking up the wrong tree this time, too. Why sell High CRI lights with the second-best emitter choice (85+ rather than 90+)? Surely the price can't be that different? Surely they must realise that if someone's in the market for a High CRI light, they'll be expecting to take an output hit, and are buying it for the best possible colour rendition?


I agree. I don't think that 4sevens have marketed anything with a High CRI yet. IIRC it is common for large emitters, like the XML, to have tint shifts in the beam pattern. If they release an XP-G HighCRI with the same reviews as the XM-L neutrals I will be very disappointed.


----------



## TyJo (Nov 4, 2011)

ITPython said:


> Agree, the neutrals for this run were awful. Although I truly wonder how many sales were lost because people heard they were no good, or if the sales were going to be low regardless if the tint was good or not.
> 
> As for them choosing 85+ instead of 90+, who knows, maybe because they didn't want to take an additional 7% hit (on top of the already 32% drop) on the lumens for only a few extra CRI.
> 
> Also we just assume they are going with Cree, but maybe they are going with a different emitter?


From my understanding... The neutrals that 4sevens just released are using the Cree XM-L. I think the problem is that the tint has varied so much in the recent neutral releases. Manufacturers have control over the emitters they choose. They can choose an efficiency bin, which is usually what is advertised, and then there is a separate tint bin, which is rarely advertised. The efficiency bin is brightness and the tint bin is the color/tint, in lay-mans terms (my terms). The problem is they have to buy "kits" of LED's that contain variation in the tint bin, instead of buying a single specific tint bin, from my understanding. Buying a specific tint and efficiency bin combination would cost a lot of money. If I am wrong (which is highly possible), I would like someone to explain.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 4, 2011)

ITPython said:


> As for them choosing 85+ instead of 90+, who knows, maybe because they didn't want to take an additional 7% hit (on top of the already 32% drop) on the lumens for only a few extra CRI.



That's my point. I'd be buying a High CRI light for the explicit reason that it's High CRI. I'd rather have those last few extra CRI's than scavenge a few more lumens.


----------



## calipsoii (Nov 4, 2011)

TyJo said:


> The neutrals that 4sevens just released are using the Cree XM-L. I think the problem is that the tint has varied so much in the recent neutral release. Manufacturers have control over the emitters they choose. They can choose an efficiency bin, which is usually what is advertised, and then there is a tint bin, which usually is not. These are usually combined into a "kit" from the LED manufacturer where there is a combination of these variables IIRC.



For the right amount of money, you can buy any efficiency AND tint bin you want. The problem is always cost - I can only imagine what it must cost to get a reel of a thousand 7A3 emitters vs. a thousand random Q3 emitters. I don't think 4sevens would be comfortable asking $200 for a QminiAA just because it has a great tint - you're getting into HDS territory for that kind of change.

I recall David mentioning over on CPF Marketplace that the reason the High CRI's were so held up is because he wasn't happy with the tint. Hopefully this means he sent back a bunch of 2600k ambers and ordered something in a little narrower range.


----------



## TyJo (Nov 5, 2011)

calipsoii said:


> For the right amount of money, you can buy any efficiency AND tint bin you want. The problem is always cost - I can only imagine what it must cost to get a reel of a thousand 7A3 emitters vs. a thousand random Q3 emitters. I don't think 4sevens would be comfortable asking $200 for a QminiAA just because it has a great tint - you're getting into HDS territory for that kind of change.
> 
> I recall David mentioning over on CPF Marketplace that the reason the High CRI's were so held up is because he wasn't happy with the tint. Hopefully this means he sent back a bunch of 2600k ambers and ordered something in a little narrower range.


Excellent point. I would like to bring up that IIRC the High CRI's are manufactured in a narrower color temp range then the recently released "neutral" XM-Ls.


ITPython said:


> At such a loss in lumens (about 39%) and likely a loss in runtime as well, one might be better off buying an incandescent if the goal is low output, shorter runtime and high CRI. I mean what is the point of choosing a super-high CRI LED when the gain in output/runtime is so minimal over a incan?


I think color rendering is one of the reasons why incans are still around. I don't think any incan can touch these runtimes/outputs, especially in multi mode.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 5, 2011)

ITPython said:


> At such a loss in lumens (about 39%) and likely a loss in runtime as well, one might be better off buying an incandescent if the goal is low output, shorter runtime and high CRI. I mean what is the point of choosing a super-high CRI LED when the gain in output/runtime is so minimal over a incan?



What loss in runtime? The drive current is identical, therefore runtime is identical. You only lose lumens.


----------



## gcbryan (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm no expert but I have done some reading on this subject and this is what it seems to me people are sometimes overlooking (and therefore buying lights that don't completely fulfill their expectations). Where you are talking about CRI and comparing lights it's valid only when you are comparing lights of the same color temperature.

A light with a CRI of 85 or 90 or whatever that has a color temperature of 3000 is better at color rending only if you are comparing it to another light with a color temperature of 3000.

The standard is natural sunlight with a CRI of 100 at 5000-6000 k if you want natural looking color rendering.

If you are comparing a high CRI light with a color temp of 3000 with a lower CRI light with a color temp of 5,000-6000 you aren't really gaining anything.

You have a light that doesn't reproduce blue well but does reproduce red well as opposed to a light that reproduces red well and doesn't reproduce blue well. It's a change. It's different but it's no more accurate.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 5, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> I'm no expert but I have done some reading on this subject and this is what it seems to me people are sometimes overlooking (and therefore buying lights that don't completely fulfill their expectations). Where you are talking about CRI and comparing lights it's valid only when you are comparing lights of the same color temperature.
> 
> A light with a CRI of 85 or 90 or whatever that has a color temperature of 3000 is better at color rending only if you are comparing it to another light with a color temperature of 3000.
> 
> ...



The 85+ and 90+ CRI XP-G's are both 3000k. The comparison is valid. The only difference is the 85+ is available in a higher flux bin than the 90+


----------



## js82 (Nov 5, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> I'm no expert but I have done some reading on this subject and this is what it seems to me people are sometimes overlooking (and therefore buying lights that don't completely fulfill their expectations). Where you are talking about CRI and comparing lights it's valid only when you are comparing lights of the same color temperature.
> 
> A light with a CRI of 85 or 90 or whatever that has a color temperature of 3000 is better at color rending only if you are comparing it to another light with a color temperature of 3000.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you there. People seem to think that high CRI = being able to tell the colors correctly compared to sunlight. They miss out the point that it's *only valid when compared to other light sources of the same color temperature*. 

On the other hand, some people just find warm lights more relaxing. For example, some people seem to use their flashlight inside their house at night instead of turning on the house lights. I can totally understand why they would want warm lights for that.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 5, 2011)

ITPython said:


> That's if they aren't pushing a little harder to make up for the lumen loss.
> 
> But I guess even at a 39% loss of lumens the LED's are still much more efficient than a ican with the same output?
> 
> ...



I'll take the slightly improved runtime, 50,000 mtbf, 90+ CRI, the flexibility of multiple modes and shock resistance of an led over the shorter runtime, 15 minute mbtf 100CRI single mode and bump it on the door and you've popped the filament of an incand any day.

That said, one of the most beautiful lights I have is a Lumens Factory EO-9. It's 3300K. If the XP-G could get to that point, I'd never buy a single other LED again.

I just can't treat the EO-9 like I do my LED lights.

The runtime argument also has to factor in battery size. The EO-9, in a L2P needs 2x18350 IMR's to run at full brightness. This runs for 20 minutes, at best.

I can beat the output in lumens, with 90% of the quality of the output with my Kerberos Triple High-CRI in a L2P for over an hour on a single AW 2900mAh 18650.

LED's give you the special advantage of being able to use multiple emitters at lower drive currents for much more efficiency. Now I realise that this doesn't directly apply to the 4sevens offerings, but it's why I prefer HighCRI LED's over incands.

Also, you missed something in your calculations. Your Xenon is running at 8.4V @ 1.3A, your hypothetical Quark is running at 4.2V @900mA.

So that's 10.66W vs 3.78W. That's an efficiency improvement of more than 65%!


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 5, 2011)

js82 said:


> I totally agree with you there. People seem to think that high CRI = being able to tell the colors correctly compared to sunlight. They miss out the point that it's *only valid when compared to other light sources of the same color temperature*.
> 
> On the other hand, some people just find warm lights more relaxing. For example, some people seem to use their flashlight inside their house at night instead of turning on the house lights. I can totally understand why they would want warm lights for that.


Here's my take. I agree with you saying that some people find warm lights more relaxing. I am one of them, but only for use in the outdoors. For urban and city use I am perfectly happy with cool white. For outdoors I like warm and neutral tints because it resembles campfire lighting and it adds a visual warmth to the otherwise cool and cold night scene. I have come to buy mainly high CRI lights now for my warm tint usage because I really find them to render colors better compared to other neutral and warm emitters.


----------



## gcbryan (Nov 5, 2011)

The interesting thing is if you use a warm light (incan or LED) outside at night and compare them to a cool LED the foliage generally doesn't seem as flat or washed out. That's generally because you are looking a warm colors. If you look at a green plant with purple flowers they look better with the cool white LED and almost disappear with the warm light. So unless you have both neutral color temps and high CRI the colors improve only if you are looking at the right colors 

I get warm tints for inside for some people. Using something warmer than the sun outside however I don't quite get (other than it's just personal preference of course).


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 5, 2011)

ITPython said:


> Also a Xenon has no filament to break as far as I know, but I'm sure it is still more fragile than a LED.


I have been playing with Surefire Xenon lights for many years and I always see something resembling a filament in there. If that is not filament then may I know what that is? The only difference between a Xenon and Halogen bulb is the gas they use in there as far as I know.


----------



## js82 (Nov 5, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> The interesting thing is if you use a warm light (incan or LED) outside at night and compare them to a cool LED the foliage generally doesn't seem as flat or washed out. That's generally because you are looking a warm colors. If you look at a green plant with purple flowers they look better with the cool white LED and almost disappear with the warm light. So unless you have both neutral color temps and high CRI the colors improve only if you are looking at the right colors
> 
> I get warm tints for inside for some people. Using something warmer than the sun outside however I don't quite get (other than it's just personal preference of course).



Agreed. For me the ideal general purpose flashlight would be one that has quite a flat and even line on the spectrum. No bias towards blue or red. That will essentially be a high CRI pure white light.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 5, 2011)

ITPython said:


> Well from what I read, Xenon has electrodes and involves an arc to make light, while halogen uses a filament.
> 
> Taken from this site: http://www.ehow.com/facts_5910724_compare-halogen-vs_-xenon-lights.html


Don't get yourself confused with Xenon light bulb and Xenon HID bulb. They are two different things. Incandescent Xenon lights are powered by Xenon light bulbs which uses filament to emit light. The link you sent me is talking about HID bulb.


----------



## js82 (Nov 5, 2011)

ITPython said:


> Well from what I read, Xenon has electrodes and involves an arc to make light, while halogen uses a filament.
> 
> Taken from this site: http://www.ehow.com/facts_5910724_compare-halogen-vs_-xenon-lights.html



When they say xenon, as in for cars, they're actually talking about metal halide.


----------



## yifu (Nov 5, 2011)

I swear i saw the High CRI run again on 4sevens' website, as well as a limited warms run... http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=297_456


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 5, 2011)

yifu said:


> I swear i saw the High CRI run again on 4sevens' website, as well as a limited warms run... http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=297_456



Yeah the page is there, but no product, yet.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 5, 2011)

calipsoii said:


> For the right amount of money, you can buy any efficiency AND tint bin you want. The problem is always cost - I can only imagine what it must cost to get a reel of a thousand 7A3 emitters vs. a thousand random Q3 emitters. I don't think 4sevens would be comfortable asking $200 for a QminiAA just because it has a great tint - you're getting into HDS territory for that kind of change.


It's funny that you would mention 7A because that's what the warm Quarks have in them and the negatives I've seen regarding them have been either positive from warm tint fans or negative from those not fond of warm tints.

Talking price for a moment, I just took delivery of an SC51w and Spark 190N and the tint on these two lights is all the neutral tint fans want. Very, very white, neither warm nor cool, and if Quark buyers knew that white was what they would get, they would be there to buy. Some have said they could handle green, but green and purple probably hold the highest rank in unpleasant colors for most of us to see coming out of our lights.

If Spark and Zebralight can make lights at the price point they do, with white emitters, anyone can.


TyJo said:


> ...color rendering is one of the reasons why incans are still around. I don't think any incan can touch these runtimes/outputs, especially in multi mode.


Exactly what I was getting to write about...


ITPython said:


> ...why not just go with an incan if you crave such high CRI?


Can you get some to market that will give us the range of outputs at our fingertips that we can get from our hCRI lights? If so, you'll see a marked upswing in incan sales. Until that day, we who love the incandescent light sources but value runtimes, reliability, UI's and multiple levels of our LED lights, we'll continue to watch the progression of hCRI emitters from the edges of our computer seats.


----------



## jumpin jack flash (Nov 5, 2011)

I may be in the minority here, but I would just like to say I'm very happy with the neutral Mini AA2 that I bought a couple of weeks ago, though it does have an XP-G emitter and I suspect more of the negative tint comments have come from the XML's.

One of the main reasons I chose the Mini AA2 was the fact that it has PWM, and the change in output levels has a consistent tint. Also, I find the AA2's tint to be very versatile for indoor and outdoor use - a nice combination - and seems to be just white, maybe leaning toward a little cream color, with a very nice and even beam pattern. (Certainly warmer than some other lights I have.) 

I have a Fenix LOD (single AAA light) that I modded with an XP-G (3C-0) and I find the two tints to be very similar. Having gotten used to, and liking, the twist function of the Fenix, I now have two lights for different purposes, that work the same way and have almost the same tint. 


So here's at least one happy camper with the recent Four Sevens neutrals.


----------



## tre (Nov 5, 2011)

ITPython said:


> I'm sure they thought the Neutrals would sell fast too, but those are all still in stock after nearly a month. David even made a few 'insinuating' posts about how poorly the lights have sold despite the community's _believed_ love affair with these types of lights.



We do love our neutrals but 4sevens had NONE for over a year. I (and I assume everyone else) started purchasing neutrals from Zebralight, Malkoff, Thrunite, EagleTac, Dereelight, Fenix, Sunwayman, etc. I waited and waited and finally purchased elsewhere. 

However, I did purchase one 4sevens neutral in this run but they are not as nice as any of my other neutrals (they are on par with Fenix). Still, it is better than a cool emitter but my point is that I purchased one where I would have purchased a lot more but they had nothing to offer us neutral lovers to purchase (for over a year).


----------



## weez82 (Nov 5, 2011)

ITPython said:


> I'm sure they thought the Neutrals would sell fast too, but those are all still in stock after nearly a month. David even made a few 'insinuating' posts about how poorly the lights have sold despite the community's _believed_ love affair with these types of lights



The current neutral run is doing just as well as the last time 4sevens did a neutral/warm run (maybe not as well but close enough). CFPer's make up a very small market and most already have a ton of lights. Kinda hard to justify spending money when there is no need for the product. I did get a few of the neutrals from this run (I had a need for them) and I like them. The Preon 2 is great and has a very nice tint. The Quark X 123 is nice but doesnt have as nice of a tint as the preon. But the tint looks great when I use it as I intended to use it and thats for outdoor use. Im sure that the people that are happy with 4sevens lights outweigh the people that are not. You guys tend to be more vocal and loud and tend to use more choice words to describe it. And the people that are happy dont really speak up


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 5, 2011)

Inappropriate Trolling Post Removed - Norm


----------



## j2k (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*

They are again available for ordering!


----------



## Tiggercat (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*

Picked up a Preon High CRI, and the VETS2011 discount code worked.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*



Tiggercat said:


> Picked up a Preon High CRI, and the VETS2011 discount code worked.



Thanks again for a heads up. Now I need to get back to work to pay for some lights. :duh2:


----------



## psychbeat (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*

I went for the mini123 hCRI

stoked the vets sale is still on!

I really wanted a zebralight H31c as my new EDC 
but the 4sevens are such a good deal.

Ive never had a "warm" light - only neutrals
and no hi CRI so Im excited to check it out.
the Zebra uses a higher CCT Rebel 
I think the mini is going to be way warm but
Im "cool" with that I think


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*

I went for the mini AA. 

As luck would have it I gave away my XP-E neutral short run mini AA just last week. 
Lady needed a new tire and and a flashlight.


----------



## Derek Dean (Nov 10, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> If David is complaining about poor sales of the neutrals, I suggest he consider being a little more choosy about the emitters he puts in his lights. I think I can safely say I speak for many of us here that we'd be willing to pay $5 more for a light from him if we are reasonably assured what the tint is going to be when we put some cells in it and fire it up.


I've been in the market for penlight for some time now, and I was happy to see the recent neutral edition offered, but was put off by the seeming inconsistency in tints that folks were getting, and I chalk that up to MORE than just folks seeing tint differently. 

Still, it IS nice to see 4 Sevens making an effort to offer a broader choice of LED tints, even if they might fall a bit short in consistency. 

I just sent off an e-mail to 4 Sevens asking what the color temperature is for these new high CRI lights. Personally, I'm not interested in the 3000 k range, but 4500 k would be nice. I'll be very interested to see how these new high CRI offerings look.

*EDIT:* I just got back a VERY quick reply from 4 Sevens. They didn't know what the color temperature was, only citing that Hi CRI would render colors more accurately. Hmmmmmm..........

I did let them know that color temp. is JUST as important as CRI, citing that a candle and a tungsten light bulb both have a CRI of 100, and hoped they would try to find out the color temp of their new hi CRI LEDs.


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/xlampxp-g.pdf
Page 2
I think they use the min.85Cri Version 2600-3200k


----------



## skyfire (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*

wow wasnt expecting this, even with the clues to a high cri run. hehe

couldnt resist and got Ti preon 2 with preon 1 body.
i would of prefered 90+ cri, but the LED 4sevens is using is good enough.
im a warm tint junkie, so their current run of neutrals didnt cut it for me.

and no tactical quarks?? oh well, the quarks are easy enough to swap LEDs. so no biggy.
thanks to Dave and company for making this run.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 10, 2011)

Woohoo! PayPal sent for a Preon 2 satin titanium black edition and a Quark 123x2! I was thinking of getting another Quark 123 for the Lego but I guess I will wait till I receive these two before deciding. Got a good feeling I will love the tints on these.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 10, 2011)

I've just ordered a Preon 1 HCRI. It will replace the E05 on my keyring, removing my last non HCRI light from circulation.

Here's hoping 4sevens budding reputation for poor emitter choice ends here


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*

Sweet. I went for the MiniAA. It was really nice of them to release these in time to use the veterans day coupon.

It'll be interesting to compare this to the warm white Mini that I got a while back during the warm xpg run 4sevens produced.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*



j2k said:


> They are again available for ordering!


Thanks for the head up!


----------



## flatline (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*

Hope these sell better than the neutrals. As of this morning, the only neutral model that had sold out was the Preon. Glad to see that they have 3 high CRI Preons available.

--flatline


----------



## dheim (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*

i'm still unsure about warm tints (i love cool white and i'm bloody proud of it! :nana, but i've just bought 2 preon 2s... one for the ER and one for home... the preon 2 is one of the most useful lights i've come across in my life!


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*

I eagerly await your reports of how these lights turn out.

I received a response from David in the other thread here on the neutral XML models and my supposition that they weren't being choosy about their emitter tints. He said they were and that he didn't think it was fair of me to say that. I freely admit, my experience has been with a small sample size, but that doesn't change the fact that three of the four neutral 4Sevens lights I've purchased in the last couple of years have been green to one degree or another. Green is simply a tint that I find bothersome and distracting in a light.

I would be happy to buy another AA regular with a high CRI emitter, (and even a couple other models as well) but I don't want an orange one either. If the color temp is most likely going to be less than 3,000K, then I'm pretty sure I'm not going to like it. I would very much prefer a high CRI emitter with a color temp around 4,200K.

So just to let you guys know, David has said that he does put great effort into picking the tints for his lights. Despite that my experience has been that the ones I've received have been more green than anything else, I just wanted to let you know what David has reported about the choices he makes with respect to tint bins.


----------



## flatline (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*

Just ordered the titanium preon and a preon 1 body.

Thank you 4sevens for making these lights!

--flatline


----------



## Harry999 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*

I finally placed my first 4Sevens order in a while. Two Satin Titanium High CRI Preon 2's, one black body and a rounded flat cap. I should now be able to have a Preon 2 or Preon 1 High CRI depending on dress code.

I've been thinking about getting a decent penlight for some time and this was my opportunity. Thanks to 4Sevens for providing that opportunity. More and more I only want to get neutral, warm or High CRI lights.


----------



## dheim (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*



B0wz3r said:


> I eagerly await your reports of how these lights turn out.
> 
> I received a response from David in the other thread here on the neutral XML models and my supposition that they weren't being choosy about their emitter tints. He said they were and that he didn't think it was fair of me to say that. I freely admit, my experience has been with a small sample size, but that doesn't change the fact that three of the four neutral 4Sevens lights I've purchased in the last couple of years have been green to one degree or another. Green is simply a tint that I find bothersome and distracting in a light.
> 
> ...



i really hope that those LEDs will look good... i'm not a tint snob and i can perfectly live with a green beam, but i HATE incans and their yellowish light, and i could never stand "warm" orangey lights... if colour temp is around 2800 k i think i'll regret my buy... 

anyway i want to try an high CRI penlight for medical purposes... i use a led lenser P4 (that is surely not on par - not even in the same league - with preons) that i like for 3 simple reasons: 1) it's relatively cheap BUT looks and feels classy. 2) it has a perfectly round and clear flood-focused beam with no hotspot. 3) it's a single mode, single output light, dim enough (20 lm) for most uses. ok, a bit too bright to check pupils, but if i'm checking someone's pupils usually it means that he's got more urgent concerns than temporary blindness...
BUT i'm not too happy with it's extremely cold and bluish tint.


----------



## gunga (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the warm high cri xp-gs so this is a well timed announcement!


----------



## zurg (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

cr123 regular ordered..
Would've bit on XML neutral except for the mixed reviews.This seems a safer bet.
My XPG neutral regular and mini XPG warm are my favs.


----------



## brandocommando (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

2 High CRI Preon 2 Satin Titanium "Black Editions" and 2 Preon 2 Satin Titanium bodies ordered.:thumbsup: 
I am going to piece together a couple of all titanium high CRI Preon 2's!

I don't have a pen light, and I have been wanting one for a while. This high CRI offering, combined with the Veterans day sale, pushed me over the top.

I ordered an all titanium Preon 2 (with a non-high CRI XP-G) also.

That's 3 all titanium Preon 2's shipped for under $175.00 What a deal!:huh:

Thank you Veterans, and thank you 4Sevens.


----------



## ASheep (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Woo! I modded my Ti Quark tactical to a high CRI (90+) emitter ages ago, but I couldn't do my Preon, so now I have a satin titanium Preon 2, a Preon 1 titanium body, and a Neutral TurboX on the way!!! Now what to do with my old limited run warm Preon 2... Perhaps a christmas gift...?

Thanks David and crew for bringing us these excellent lights!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Mikeg23 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*



ITPython said:


> Ah, no tactical units dagnabbit!  I *hate* reverse clickies and the regular UI...
> 
> Boy I really hope they stock some tactical HCRI's, as the only reason I originally chose 4sevens over other brands was because of the forward protruding clicky and programmable head that their tactical series offers.



Yep I love my low voltage tactical warm but if the HCRI is similar in color to the malkoff then I would consider a low or high voltage tactical HCRI... Plus it looks like these would be a little brighter than the "warm" which was rated at 109


----------



## Robocop (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

BOwz3r after several complaints I skimmed this thread and must agree with the many others it does appear as if you are developing a pattern. This pattern seems to be borderline trolling and if nothing else appears to be hostile or personal in nature. Maybe it is not so much of what you say however how you word it so please understand my concerns as well as other members.

Try to keep this on topic and also tone down your hostility.....even if it is very subtle in nature it is still very obvious if one looks hard enough. You have had a post already removed by a mod and again do not let this thread be used for trashing.....thank you.

EDIT: It appears as if Norm is working on this thread at the same time as myself and has removed other off topic, or inappropriate, posts. As an other mod was reviewing this prior to myself I will let Norm have the final say should any other immediate action be necessary.


----------



## weez82 (Nov 11, 2011)

I ordered the preon 2. Didnt need it but I cant pass this up. This will be my first cri light. Now for the hard part, the wait


----------



## brandocommando (Nov 11, 2011)

weez82 said:


> I ordered the preon 2. Didnt need it but I cant pass this up. This will be my first cri light. Now for the hard part, the wait



I know what you mean, I am trying not to buy any more lights right now and I ended up buying 3 Preon 2's. 
I am really looking forward to getting them also, these are gonna be SWEET lights!


----------



## jleejj (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Where are you all finding these titanium Preon 2 bodies? Looks like they are sold out to me.

It's been over a year since my first Quark AA^2 Tactical (my first decent flashlight). I still use and carry the Quark every day. The Veteran's Day sale has tempted me back for another purchase. I really wanted a Quark AA^2 "X" Turbo in neutral, but that doesn't seem to exist ... maybe at a future date? For now, a High CRI Preon 2 will have to suffice ...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 11, 2011)

ASheep said:


> Woo! I modded my Ti Quark tactical to a high CRI (90+) emitter ages ago, but I couldn't do my Preon, so now I have a satin titanium Preon 2, a Preon 1 titanium body, and a Neutral TurboX on the way!!! Now what to do with my old limited run warm Preon 2... Perhaps a christmas gift...?
> 
> Thanks David and crew for bringing us these excellent lights!
> 
> ...



You also modded my Ti regular, which has been my EDC from the moment it arrived back from you. The Preon I just ordered for my keyring should be a good companion for it.


----------



## dheim (Nov 11, 2011)

i must avoid any further reading of this and similar posts... my preons will arrive in no sooner than 4-6 weeks (damn customs... i wonder what they do with that stuff for weeks), so i'll have all the time in the world to know everything about bad tint issues, excessively warm colours and such even before trying those lights for myself...


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 11, 2011)

ITPython said:


> ...Plus I am taking the chance that my light will fit a 17670, if it doesn't then the lights usefulness to me will drop significantly.
> 
> I like using a single 17670 with ....
> 
> Knowing my luck everything will be the worst possible scenario... bad tint, can't fit a 17670, and 4sevens will release a warm XM-L next week.



I have a quark 123-2 tactical neutral from 2010 with xp-g R4 and the AW1760 fit well. There is no space left but they go in and out easily.


----------



## j2k (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

wow preon 2 with titanium head/tail already gone


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



j2k said:


> wow preon 2 with titanium head/tail already gone


If you had seen my Night Trekking post, you would see the friend I mentioned by the name of James. I believe he bought the last one. Was talking to him on the phone as he was placing an order for the Preon 2 satin titanium. When I hung up and tried to order another one for myself, it's gone. Luckily I bought one yesterday.


----------



## brandocommando (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



jleejj said:


> Where are you all finding these titanium Preon 2 bodies? Looks like they are sold out to me.



There are 10 bodies left!


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



EntropyQ3 said:


> In my book, this is the best high-CRI emitter Cree makes. I want it.
> Cree has other options as well though, and I would really appreciate some clarification from 4Sevens as to what emitter they are using.



Since this run is not a small run of lights several different bins were used because cree was not able to provide the same bin for the entire run. For that reason we're not specifying which bin is used. In fact customer service will not have that information either. All I can provide at this point is that it's 85+ CRI. When cree can provide more quantities in 90 CRI then we'll revise the specifications. Honestly it's almost impossible to tell with the naked eye - I have two identical prototypes except one was 85 and the other was 90 and I couldn't tell them apart. You'd need specialized equipment to detect it. 

For what it's worth the high cri light are great for bringing out colors. Usually the reds are washed out with ordinary LED's.

I see lots of medical and photography applications with these LED's. If these sell well, I'd consider them a
permanent part of our lineup - though model limited to the most popular ones. 

-David


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



4sevens said:


> We these sell well, I'd consider them a
> permanent part of our lineup - though model limited to the most popular ones.
> 
> -David



Oh great news, let's see how it goes.


----------



## brandocommando (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

I just got my shipping notice.

The crew over at 4Sevens must be hard at work today (Veterans Day) getting all these lights shipped!

Thank you!


----------



## Jrubin (Nov 11, 2011)

I see lots of medical and photography applications with these LED's. If these sell well, I'd consider them a
permanent part of our lineup - though model limited to the most popular ones. 

-David[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the great lights you guys make. I bought two HCRI today but missed out on the satin/black preon2 maybe they will make the favorites list.


----------



## TyJo (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*



ITPython said:


> Ah, no tactical units dagnabbit!  I *hate* reverse clickies and the regular UI...
> 
> Boy I really hope they stock some tactical HCRI's, as the only reason I originally chose 4sevens over other brands was because of the forward protruding clicky and programmable head that their tactical series offers.


I'm surprised there are no tacticals offered as well.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*

I'm excited, I was happy with my warm Quark, this'll be a nice improvement. 
I'm in Canada so I won't get mine first so please post beam shots for those who get them early.
I'm new to hi cri


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*

@David (4Sevens),

So far, are the high CRIs selling fast enough? I hope they are.

Please also offer us the tactical version. I wanted the tactical but was so called "forced" to pick up the regular because I don't have a choice. Thanks.


----------



## recDNA (Nov 11, 2011)

Too bad they couldn't find emitters withover 90 cri.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (almost) available, at long last!*

B0wz3r... your most recent post has been removed as a violation of Rule 8. You made a number of allegations that were way off beam and out of line, including an accusation that CPF staff suppress "dissenting opinion."

There may be people whose abrasive behavior has given rise to more reports and complaints from other members than you, but off-hand I can't think of one right now. In your case, over the last two years, there have been numerous complaints submitted to staff by reports and PMs from members. In case you might be interested to hear what has been said, here is a small selection:

~ Strong language - not family friendly words
~ over reaction, it seems to me...
~ way out-of-bounds and personal response 
~ ad hominem, and not very nice
~ rude
~ Completely inappropriate
~ Trolling
~ rude and offensive
~ inappropriate language
~ nasty
~ very distracting to the thread
~ Rude, flaming, bashing, and off topic
~ complaining about the rules
~ abuse of mods

Those comments are all from separate reports, stretching back quite a while. They were all written by other members here, in complaints about your behavior.

So you see… it is not dissent or difference of opinion that we want to suppress - it is the type of behavior that you have all too frequently exhibited here, and which other members find so unpleasant and uncongenial. People have had to put up with quite enough of it from you, and it will not be tolerated any further.

Take some time off, and think about that.


----------



## flatline (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Titanium head/tail preons are already sold out. I hope that's indicative of demand and not just that the batch was tiny...

--flatline


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*







High CRI (Warm white) 4 Sevens Preon 2 + Neutral White Comparison Review ​


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

More Ti HCRI lights are needed all 'round, me thinks.


----------



## u238 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

I've never had anything but a cool white light before, so I just picked up a high CRI MiNi 123. I used to have an AA MiNi and loved the interface. This time I went with 123A to keep my battery usage standardized. I figure for only $33 it's a good way to find out if I like warm/ high CRI lights.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Nice! Waiting for a 2AA version...!


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



Bolster said:


> Nice! Waiting for a 2AA version...!



Yea I was looking for that as well. Maybe another Quark Mini is in the cards for me.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

The Quark 1X123 NW(XP-E) has met my EDC needs very well and I have wanted to get back-ups but suspect the neutrals will not be warm enough for me.I may try a couple of these HCRI lights as I don't have anything with that rating.


----------



## bodhran (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

I have 2 mini CR2ww, a Turbo CR123ww, and a mini CR123 neutral first generation. Always regretted not getting a CR123ww. Just oredered the mini CR123 HCRI. Hope this makes up for it.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



bodhran said:


> I have 2 mini CR2ww and a mini CR123 neutral first generation. Always regretted not getting a CR123ww. Just oredered the mini CR123 HCRI. Hope this makes up for it.


Having been a fan of the warm run of MiNi's from the start, I'm looking forward to comparing them to this run of hCRI MiNi's. Warm MiNi AA is one of my favorite lights and I almost expect the hCRI to be a much better light for people who prefer a more neutral tint, although it will also look quite warm in comparison to it's cool counterparts.


----------



## skyfire (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



Bolster said:


> Nice! Waiting for a 2AA version...!



wow i didnt even realize it til you mentioned it.
i had always thought their quark AA models were some of their better sellers.
theres always the quark123.
how about allowing people to order the low voltage head, with choice of body, and tailcap. how great would that be?


----------



## get-lit (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

From UnknownVT's shots...

Average % Color Shift Among Four Evenly Spaced Hue Samples:
HCRI Warm Neut Cool
10.0% 10.6% 5.5% 5.8%

Average Color Saturation Among Four Evenly Spaced Hue Samples:
HCRI Warm Neut Cool
62.75% 64.75% 63.5% 61.5%
Keep in mind, the samples provide relative color saturation percentages among the lights, and the percentages are not absolute because the printed chart and camera photos have not been calibrated for 100% saturation.

The last component would be even brightness across the spectrum, but the beamshots vary too much for this because the lights are pointing to different areas.

Among the lights, Neutral White has the least average color shift, followed closely by Cool White, but High CRI Warm White and Warm White have almost double the average color shift. They are all fairly close with regard to average color saturation, with Warm White on top, followed closely by Neutral White, High CRI Warm White, and then Cool White, but they are all very close.

When averaging color saturation and (inverse) color shift for best overall rendition, Neutral White comes out on top, but just slightly. These differences pale in comparison to our personal color temp preferences and brightness preferences. If you like a warmer tint, the 1st Gen Warm White is slightly more accurate and is evidently brighter than the HCRI Warm White, but this could change within the bins themselves. If you like a cooler tint, Neutral White has slightly better color rendition than Cool White, while cool white is brighter and not nearly as green.

My current EDC, a Mini 123 Cool White is hand picked among about a dozen I've ordered for gifts and I'm very happy with the color. I'm excited to have just ordered the HCRI WW Mini 123 for my first warm light to try it out, but now I'm thinking I should have picked up a 1st Gen Warm White first.

These lights are all over the board with color, and all severely lack a single element... Magenta. If you overlay the warm and cool tints, you get ugly green, just like the neutral white tints, and green happens to be opposite magenta. Find a tint that adds Magenta, and you'll get a light that truly looks neutral and natural, you'll actually get white for once. Magenta is what's missing in all these lights. I can't re-post an edited version of Vincent's photo of the three lights because they are copyrighted, but add 35% magenta to the color balance highlights in Photoshop and you get instant eye candy.

My all time favorite light tint is still my old P1D with a very rare tint from the rest of my lights. The difference is that for some reason it has more Magenta. When I get the HCRI WW, maybe I'll post a beamshot with it next to my hand picked Mini 123 Cool White, my very unique P1D tint, and a typical Mini 123 Cool White.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 12, 2011)

What was the white-balance set to on the camera? The neutral might look like it's the best if the white-balance was set to that CCT.


----------



## skyfire (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

just came in today, my high CRI ti preon 2.
im glad i went with the Ti model, cause its not as smooth as the coated Aluminum surface.
im actually thinking of knurling out the preon 1 body. or at least try and give it some texture.
preon 1 body didnt work. figured out the threads on bezel end of the body was cut too short and wasnt making contact. i shaped some solder in a ring shape, and put it on the contact of the head. and problem fixed.
lets just say the thread quality was no surprise. has always been my only complaints on 4sevens lights *cough* 

ok on to the beamshots, since so many have wondered about the tints of these 85+ high CRIs. this is also my first experience with this bin.
(2xAAA body was used for the beamshots)
preon2 always on the right side, and on high setting.





first pic is of a sunwayman V10R Ti that i swapped in one of craig's 90+ high CRI XP-G. brightness about the same, measuring with ceiling bounce test. the V10R has more throw, so hotspot is more intense.




second, is same, but the V10R's brightness was dialed down a bit.





third, malkoff M61HCRI





last is compared to a nailbender 3000k XM-L warm tint at medium, which is about 1.2 amps.





from my samples, this preon2 seems to have the least amount of pink in the tint, when compared to my other warm tints.


----------



## Harry999 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

That looks like a really nice tint and one I will be comfortable using. I hope my two Hi CRI Ti Preons are equally as nice when they arrive.


----------



## spoonrobot (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

I'm curious as well. I'm in the same metropolitan area as the 4sevens warehouse and mine isn't going to be here until Monday!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



ITPython said:


> Even if they shipped yours out early Thursday you claim to live in LA, and there is no way it can get from Georgia to LA that fast with standard shipping and Friday being no USPS services. My average 4sevens ship speed here in So-Cal is usually 2-3 full business days. Heck my shipping hasn't even been confirmed to be tendered to USPS yet, only that the label was printed.



Oh I dunno. Mine was processed through my local post office this morning at 4:06 am. Could they put in on the truck and deliver it today? No.......But it did go from Georgia to So-Cal between Thursday and Saturday.

Also, I ordered a NW Turbo X Wed night that was shipped Thursday. I got that today, at least.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Theres a little-known fact that a good bit of usps mail is run by fedex (even some first class). Sometimes you get lucky


----------



## skyfire (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

if USPS did use fedex, they might have air shipped it across the country. i work in the airline industry, and its a 365 day a year operation.
it could also mean theres are more frequent shipments to certain areas such as larger cities.
usually i get first class mail in 3 days, and priority in 2. but no complaints from me, thanks to all involved for the fast shipping 
also, just cause mail isnt delivered on holidays and sundays doesnt mean its not being moved.


----------



## dheim (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

ordered a quark 123 too! (and, off topic, a mini 123 s3 edition from poland)


----------



## swingert (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Placed my order yesterday for a mini AA. Ive been waiting for another true warm option from 4Sevens since the last batch sold out, to the point of checking the empty Limited-Run WARMS web page several times daily until I snagged a single mini 123 warm that mysteriously showed up weeks after the rest had sold out (Happy Day!).
The temperature of these high CRI lights should be just what Ive been looking for. 

Now that the empty "Limited-Run WARMS" page is back up Im checking frequently for what I imagine might be warm white xm-l's. If there are regular AA's and/or mini AA^2 warm xm-l's in the store soon I'll be placing another order.

Thanks David!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



4sevens said:


> Theres a little-known fact that a good bit of usps mail is run by fedex (even some first class). Sometimes you get lucky



USPS has a contract with FedEx for air transportation,processing and delivery are still through USPS.


----------



## Haesslich (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Just pulled the trigger on a Mini CR2. I really... really can't resist anymore. Damn you, David. 

If you do get them permanently in stock, I should look at a Titanium Quark AA or Quark 123, so my Mini 123 and AA^2 aren't lonely.


----------



## Lucciola (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



Bolster said:


> Nice! Waiting for a 2AA version...!



Well, me too. I got myself a Quark 123 High CRI and ordered an extra AA² battery tube with it. I'll just lego it together to my needs. It's such a pity that these lights are not availlable with the tactical UI. I like KISS lights...

On the other hand I use my two warm Quark AA² tacticals in combination with a Fenix camping lampshade when I'm out camping. So maybe the normal UI could be good for this application due to tailstanding and easy brightness changing.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



swingert said:


> Placed my order yesterday for a mini AA.



Me too, couldn't resist. I notice that there are no actual lumen values published? Just says: "The specifications below are for the original Quark MiNi. The high CRI outputs will be slightly less." So, something less than 90 is the top lumen rating for the 1AA model.


----------



## tbenedict (Nov 14, 2011)

I just for my Mini AA. Definitely a warmer tint than my SC51C with (as expected) a broader hot spot.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Good stuff! The tint and wide hot spot seem ideal for up-close tasks.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your issues. Emitter/tint issues aside it sounds like you have a dud


----------



## tvholic (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Received my High CRI Quark MiNi AA today, here on the West Coast. The tint is excellent, very much like the beamshots that UnknownVT posted in his Preon review. Eneloop runtimes were 2:30 in high mode, and 6:53 in medium mode, before it faded to a lower mode. The output is ... well, somewhat less than "slightly less" than the specs 4Sevens quotes for the original Quark Mini AA. I'd guess about 30% less. All in all, a very nice replacement for a bygone incandescent flashlight.


----------



## TyJo (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

I'm getting tired of 4sevens getting a bad rap. If you buy a neutral or High CRI you should expect that it will not have a cool white, or blueish tint. I mean no harm but do you understand the regular UI?... based on your post you do not seem to. Preflash is a compromise from my understanding, it is necessary to achieve the efficiency at the lower lumen levels at this price point. If you are having a legitimate problem with your light, that is, a malfunction that is not described in this forum then I suggest you contact 4sevens.


----------



## weez82 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

@ITPython
After reading your many posts about how you dislike 47's products maybe you should stop buying 47's. They're not the only game in town. I get tired of reading all the negative posts that have been on cpf recently. If you have a problem with a company take it up with them and the best way to do that is stop giving them money. And email them about your problem and be respectful about it. Remember, treat people like you want to be treated.

I for one have been happy with all my 47's lights. Only 2 have had problems. I dropped one and they fixed it free (minus the $2 usps shipping). The other had a tail cap problem, they sent me a new light before I even shipped the old one off (again $2 usps shipping). That new light has worked 100%. The NW tints have been very nice. Same with the CRI I just got.

EDIT: And my quark 123^2 has no problems fitting a 17670


----------



## TyJo (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



weez82 said:


> @ITPython
> After reading your many posts about how you dislike 47's products maybe you should stop buying 47's. They're not the only game in town. I get tired of reading all the negative posts that have been on cpf recently. If you have a problem with a company take it up with them and the best way to do that is stop giving them money. And email them about your problem and be respectful about it. Remember, treat people like you want to be treated.
> 
> I for one have been happy with all my 47's lights. Only 2 have had problems. I dropped one and they fixed it free (minus the $2 usps shipping). The other had a tail cap problem, they sent me a new light before I even shipped the old one off (again $2 usps shipping). That new light has worked 100%. The NW tints have been very nice. Same with the CRI I just got.
> ...


Nice post... I am really getting tired of the 4sevens critics around here, especially since they have a 10 year warranty at a price point that no one can match.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 15, 2011)

TyJo said:


> I'm getting tired of 4sevens getting a bad rap. If you buy a neutral or High CRI you should expect that it will not have a cool white, or blueish tint. I mean no harm but do you understand the regular UI?... based on your post you do not seem to. Preflash is a compromise from my understanding, it is necessary to achieve the efficiency at the lower lumen levels at this price point. If you are having a legitimate problem with your light, that is, a malfunction that is not described in this forum then I suggest you contact 4sevens.



None of my Quark lights have preflash. That would mean it's not necessary.

It's a well known issue, though, that you get tint shift at low drive currents. The High CRI emitter will look greener than a standard WW, and in order to boost the CRI, the cyan output is increased to fill the gaping trough in the spectral output. This will make it look 'greener' than the standard WW, and it why the outdoor green look so much more obvious.

The UI issues sound like a genuine fault. The tint issues are entirely personal and arbitrary. There's not much you can do about that except keep buying lights and hope for one that tickles you in just the right way.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 15, 2011)

.....


----------



## weez82 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

@ITPython
the problem I have with your posts is that all you seem to do is complain about 47's.

You hate the tints on all their lights
you hate the regular ui (why get it then?)
you hate the deep carry pocket clip
you hate the "green" packaging
you hate the 123^2 body
you hate the customer service

Did I miss anything? I mean come on. Enough is enough. So many people have had zero problems with the lights or the customer service. You're either the most unluckiest person here or you just like bashing 47's. Judging from your post history it's the later.

negative posts like yours dont help anyone


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



weez82 said:


> @ITPython
> the problem I have with your posts is that all you seem to do is complain about 47's.
> 
> You hate the tints on all their lights
> ...


Agreed. Although I have had some small little issues here and there with 4Sevens products, they are to me really small issues and certainly not a deal breaker. Look at the low price point that 4Sevens is charging, 10 years warranty and the free shipping, what do I expect?


----------



## weez82 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



pjandyho said:


> Agreed. Although I have had some small little issues here and there with 4Sevens products, they are to me really small issues and certainly not a deal breaker. Look at the low price point that 4Sevens is charging, 10 years warranty and the free shipping, what do I expect?



Agreed. 10yr warranty, discount codes, free shipping and, competitive pricing. And I too have had some issues with a few lights but 47's has always taken care of it. No company is prefect but at least they try


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 15, 2011)

This discussion is very rapidly becoming not about the lights, and about the dealer. I'm waiting for a mod to tell you to take it to the Marketplace...

I'm very much looking forward to see how close the HCRI Preon is to my other HCRI lights, but shipping to Australia takes time, so I just have to be patient.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



weez82 said:


> @ITPython
> the problem I have with your posts is that all you seem to do is complain about 47's.
> 
> You hate the tints on all their lights
> ...



Spot on. Many thanks!  

The troll (ITPython) has been removed.

Now we can get back on topic...


----------



## woodentsick (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

I ordered a High CRI Quark Mini AA, and I very much hope it's yellow like an incandescent! After seeing the pinkish warm on my previously-owned Malkoff M61w module (which I didn't like), I got scared of trying out 'warm' LEDs! I ordered this with a bit of excitement, I've been wanting to try out a HCRI XP-G for a long time (not having liked the HCRI Rebel's tint or color rendition on my ZL SC51c). I don't favour a twisty UI which goes sequentially Low-Medium-High but at this price point and form factor, I decided it was worth spending $35 to try out High CRI XP-G's while having a (so I've heard) great light! Can't wait for it to get here!

Woodentsick


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



woodentsick said:


> I ordered a High CRI Quark Mini AA, and I very much hope it's yellow like an incandescent! After seeing the pinkish warm on my previously-owned Malkoff M61w module (which I didn't like), I got scared of trying out 'warm' LEDs! I ordered this with a bit of excitement, I've been wanting to try out a HCRI XP-G for a long time (not having liked the HCRI Rebel's tint or color rendition on my ZL SC51c). I don't favour a twisty UI which goes sequentially Low-Medium-High but at this price point and form factor, I decided it was worth spending $35 to try out High CRI XP-G's while having a (so I've heard) great light! Can't wait for it to get here!
> 
> Woodentsick



I think you'll be pleased. I had the same dislike of standard WW XP-G's. That pinkishness is not an issue with the HCRI's.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



DM51 said:


> Spot on. Many thanks!
> 
> The troll (ITPython) has been removed.
> 
> Now we can get back on topic...



I was reading some of the posts to get caught up on the topic and noticed some were disappearing. This is why.

While I checking on the shipping status of my Quark high CRI. It appears to be shipping to incorrect post offices. Veterans day must have something to do with it.
I was hoping to use the high CRI quark while deer hunting (going to and from my stand). I have another high CRI Cabela flashlight that suffers terribly from PWM on low mode, so I don't use it.
The Quark should have a nice soft edge to the beam.


----------



## tbenedict (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

After playing with my new Mini some, I notice that if I don't tighten it down real snug it either flickers or doesn't come one. Is anyone else having this issue with this or any run of the mini's?

I have had four or five other Mini's from the various runs, so I am pretty familiar with what to expect. I cleaned the contacts and it isn't just slightly loose threads. It almost feels like the threads are bottoming out before the contacts seat completely.

Thought I would check here before sending David a PM.


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

I'm having this issue too. But ...wait for it.... with a Quark 123-2 tactical.
Yes, if I tighten the head snugly it is in tightened moder (e.g. turbo). But if I loosen it only 1 mm flickers between loose and tight mode. So to have the loose mode securely I have to loosen it about half a cm.

But this wasn't like this when I got the light a year ago.


----------



## tvholic (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



tbenedict said:


> After playing with my new Mini some, I notice that if I don't tighten it down real snug it either flickers or doesn't come one.



Could the spring be too compressed? Maybe try putting the head on one of your other Mini bodies if possible to narrow down the problem component.

My High CRI Mini AA comes on a half-turn away from being completely tightened (ie, I can still turn the head 180 degrees tighter).


----------



## Brasso (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

It's just that over time the threads and oring have loosened up. That's just the nature of the beast with a twisty like that.

I really love the tint on my 123. It has just a touch of yellow to make it warm, wich is perfect for me. I like them on the warm side. No peach or brown present. I ordered another immediately.


----------



## stoic1_sc (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Would it be better to grab one of the cri mini 123's (for use in a fenix headband) and save $10.00 rather than buy the regular mini 123? I'm thinking a warmer light would be easier on the eyes for closer up work, but when using the headband to walk and what not I'm not sure how it would perform for that scenario. Thoughts?


----------



## tbenedict (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



tvholic said:


> Could the spring be too compressed? Maybe try putting the head on one of your other Mini bodies if possible to narrow down the problem component.
> 
> My High CRI Mini AA comes on a half-turn away from being completely tightened (ie, I can still turn the head 180 degrees tighter).



I have to compress the battery a little to start the threads so it should be good. A couple of times I have had to cinch it down to where it is hard to loosen.

It feels like the head bottoms out and then I have to tighten it past that point for the body to make contact with the board.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



tvholic said:


> Received my High CRI Quark MiNi AA today, here on the West Coast. The tint is excellent, very much like the beamshots that UnknownVT posted in his Preon review. Eneloop runtimes were 2:30 in high mode, and 6:53 in medium mode, before it faded to a lower mode. The output is ... well, somewhat less than "slightly less" than the specs 4Sevens quotes for the original Quark Mini AA. I'd guess about 30% less. All in all, a very nice replacement for a bygone incandescent flashlight.



Did the light run for 2:30 in high mode, then faded into medium mode for 6:53 before fading into the low mode? Or did you test the high and medium modes separately? Thank you for providing so much useful information in few sentences.


----------



## psychbeat (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine arrived today - so far so good. 
Way tighter threads than my old mini123. 

I'm going to take it out on the trail tonight and compare it to my neutral lights - a quad r4 XP-G and a T-5 XM-L headlamp. 

I'll mostly be running it on med with aw16340s (not advised - but I'm a rebel Dottie)

The tint looks SPECTACULAR on blast mode from the RCR. 

I may have to order my next quad with hi CRI XP-G as they look sooo nice driven hard. 

Smokem if ya gottem...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 15, 2011)

psychbeat said:


> The tint looks SPECTACULAR on blast mode from the RCR.
> 
> I may have to order my next quad with hi CRI XP-G as they look sooo nice driven hard.
> 
> Smokem if ya gottem...



+1 I've got some HCRI XP-G'a being driven at 1.55A and it's delicious!


----------



## tvholic (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



davidt1 said:


> Did the light run for 2:30 in high mode, then faded into medium mode for 6:53 before fading into the low mode? Or did you test the high and medium modes separately?



Separate tests. I WISH it would run for 9+ hours on medium/high! Or even the 8 hours that 4Sevens advertises. I'm tempted to pick up some of those 2500 mAh Eneloop XX's.

I didn't measure it scientifically, just watched for a noticeable drop in the brightness (I knew approximately when to expect it from other reviews). There may have been a small decrease in the high mode output during its run -- it did seem a bit less warm to the touch after some time had passed.


----------



## get-lit (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



stoic1_sc said:


> Would it be better to grab one of the cri mini 123's (for use in a fenix headband) and save $10.00 rather than buy the regular mini 123? I'm thinking a warmer light would be easier on the eyes for closer up work, but when using the headband to walk and what not I'm not sure how it would perform for that scenario. Thoughts?



I think that generally warmer color and high CRI suit close up work better, and cool color works better at a distance because it's brighter and more contrasty. For close up work, cool color shows more of the materials on the surface of objects, such as dust and water spots etc, and warmer colors tend to reveal more of the objects behind the dust and water spots.

Warm colors are easier on the eyes, but on the other hand, if you're working with something dangerous, I think it tends to make me feel at bit too comfortable and I believe it would be easier to slip up. It's like looking through rose colored glasses. That may be why they use cool colors in industrial workplaces. Cool colors draw your attention instead of making you feel comfortable.

If could have my way, I'd go with neutral, as in white, not green. But for that we'd have to wait.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



stoic1_sc said:


> Would it be better to grab one of the cri mini 123's (for use in a fenix headband) and save $10.00 rather than buy the regular mini 123? I'm thinking a warmer light would be easier on the eyes for closer up work, but when using the headband to walk and what not I'm not sure how it would perform for that scenario. Thoughts?


Lots of interesting ideas out there but remember, they are all just the opinions of people who know what they like, and not absolutes.

My personal preference has little to do with distance or location, but rather has everything to do with brightness level and beam pattern. 
At very low levels I like both warm and cool so long as the beam pattern is smooth and wide, and although I do not like a noticeably brighter hotspot at low levels, I find it far preferable for the tint to be on the warm side if there is a bright spot in the middle of my field of vision.
Higher levels for me can be satisfied by the very same smooth and floody cool tint, but I will almost invariably prefer a warmer or at least neutral tint when the lumens start climbing.


----------



## js82 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



get-lit said:


> I think that generally warmer color and high CRI suit close up work better, and cool color works better at a distance because it's brighter and more contrasty. For close up work, cool color shows more of the materials on the surface of objects, such as dust and water spots etc, and warmer colors tend to reveal more of the objects behind the dust and water spots.
> 
> Warm colors are easier on the eyes, but on the other hand, if you're working with something dangerous, I think it tends to make me feel at bit too comfortable and I believe it would be easier to slip up. It's like looking through rose colored glasses. That may be why they use cool colors in industrial workplaces. Cool colors draw your attention instead of making you feel comfortable.
> 
> If could have my way, I'd go with neutral, as in white, not green. But for that we'd have to wait.



I agree with the neutrals lacking magenta that you mentioned before. That's why you hear of people using magenta filters to get rid of the green. It'd be cool to have a neutral that has a nice even spectrum (and hence high CRI). Anyway, I don't wanna derail this thread so I'll stop there.


----------



## bob.007 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



kaichu dento said:


> **Newest Update*
> Taken down shortly, they are now up and for sale!*
> 
> 
> ...



When was the last time 4 sevens offered these lights?


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Well, I got my MiniAA high cri. And dang, it's really yellow. Like mustard yellow. Is anybody else seeing this? I've got one of the Lumens Factory high cri P60 drop-ins, and it doesn't look anything like the Mini's color. Even the old TK20 makes this Mini look pretty bad by comparison. 

And yes I know that comparing lights side by side makes any tint more pronounced, but even with the Mini by itself I still thought "ugh". Maybe I just happened to get a bad one. I don't know.

And I swear I'm not a tint snob. I never minded the different tints in Fenix lights for example, but after a couple of really green XP-Gs (R5 and S2), and now this...


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



tvholic said:


> Separate tests. I WISH it would run for 9+ hours on medium/high! Or even the 8 hours that 4Sevens advertises. I'm tempted to pick up some of those 2500 mAh Eneloop XX's.
> 
> I didn't measure it scientifically, just watched for a noticeable drop in the brightness (I knew approximately when to expect it from other reviews). There may have been a small decrease in the high mode output during its run -- it did seem a bit less warm to the touch after some time had passed.



I appreciate the additional info. Since I ordered the Mini AA, I read information about this version with great interest. I debated a great deal about getting the single AA or the single AAA. I picked the AA because the medium mode (8.5lm) of the AAA is too low for my uses. However, in picking the AA version, I will give up the ability to carry it in my pocket.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



bob.007 said:


> When was the last time 4 sevens offered these lights?


The reason that first post is written that way has to do with the lights having come to our attention sooner than intended and shortly after starting this thread and me buying one of them, I received a refund and all pages disappeared, only to show up again a few days later, when I edited the OP one more time to show they were finally available.

This is the first high CRI run for 4Sevens and if it has a good showing, he may keep it as a regular
part of the lineup - something many of us are wishing for.


----------



## Brasso (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

I hope he keeps them. I don't know about what tints everyone else got, but I've been playing with mine and comparing it to a p60 lamp, and except for beam profile, I cannot tell them apart. That xpg is a spot on match for the incandescent. I mean a perfect match.


----------



## mhphoto (Nov 16, 2011)

Brasso said:


> The high cri xpg is an exact duplicate of an incandescent light. Same tint. Same color temp. It looks exactly like a Surefire p60 lamp, but floodier.





pjandyho said:


> Not really true my friend. I had compared my Malkoff M61HCRI to all my incand Surefire lights and all the incand lights look whiter in comparison. I still like the XP-G high CRI though, but I prefer the Nichia 119T McGizmo uses in his Haiku. Anyway, I have always wanted a neutral or high CRI Preon 2 and was about to order the neutral white run when this high CRI came. Can't wait to get one.



Actually he's more right than you think, at least with this 4Sevens run. I posted a comparison on the marketplace here, so I won't duplicate the entire thing. But here are a few of the pics.

White balance is set to 3,200K. From left to right: incandescent Mini Maglite, high CRI Preon 2, high CRI Mini AA, warm white Quark, incandescent SureFire 6P.







Increasing the saturation you can see that both the SureFire and high CRI Mini AA exhibit the same purple/magenta tinge, while the high CRI Preon 2 leans towards the blue side of things. But you can really see the difference between a "warm white" LED and a "high CRI _and_ warm white" LED. The older run warm white Quark puts out more yellow.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 16, 2011)

The high CRI XP-G that 4Sevens uses is different from the Malkoff high CRI that is available from Illumination Supply. The CRI for 4Sevens is around 80+ whereas the CRI rating for Malkoff M61HCRI is above 90. They may share the same XP-G high CRI designation but that does not make them the same in tint. Unless I am colorblind which I am not, the Malkoff M61HCRI is definitely warmer in tint than my Surefire incandescents. If you need proof I could always do a photo for you but not now since I am not at home right now.


----------



## mhphoto (Nov 16, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> The high CRI XP-G that 4Sevens uses is different from the Malkoff high CRI that is available from Illumination Supply. The CRI for 4Sevens is around 80+ whereas the CRI rating for Malkoff M61HCRI is above 90. They may share the same XP-G high CRI designation but that does not make them the same in tint. Unless I am colorblind which I am not, the Malkoff M61HCRI is definitely warmer in tint than my Surefire incandescents. If you need proof I could always do a photo for you but not now since I am not at home right now.



I'm not trying to start a tint battle, haha. 

And David has stated that the current run should be above 85 CRI.


----------



## get-lit (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

mhphoot, those colors don't match any of my lights by along shot. I think white balance needs to be a lot more than 3200k, more like 5500-6000k. 3200k adjusts the warm lights to make them look white, when they're not.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



get-lit said:


> mhphoot, those colors don't match any of my lights by along shot. I think white balance needs to be a lot more than 3200k, more like 5500-6000k. 3200k adjusts the warm lights to make them look white, when they're not.



If you go to the 4sevens hi CRI thread in the the Marketplace you can check out a lot more photos that he took that are at different white balances. Mhphoto also threw in some cool white led lights for comparison. They are some fantastic pics that really help to see what is going on with these lights.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 16, 2011)

mhphoto said:


> I'm not trying to start a tint battle, haha.
> And David has stated that the current run should be above 85 CRI.


Correct, it's 85+ CRI. We had some 90 CRI mixed in. Don't even ask because we don't know if the one we shipped you is 85 or 90, neither can we tell in our current inventory. And to be frank you won't be able to tell either unless you have expensive equipment to measure it.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



mhphoto said:


> I'm not trying to start a tint battle, haha.
> 
> And David has stated that the current run should be above 85 CRI.



Oh no no no... don't misunderstand me. I did not think that you have any intention to start a tint battle. I know you are just trying to point out what you saw, but my response to Brasso was based on comparison to the Malkoff M61HCRI and not 4Sevens. I have yet to receive my 4Sevens high CRI as it will take a few more days to reach me.



get-lit said:


> mhphoot, those colors don't match any of my lights by along shot. I think white balance needs to be a lot more than 3200k, more like 5500-6000k. 3200k adjusts the warm lights to make them look white, when they're not.



I don't think mhphoto was trying to do an accurate portrayal of the tints for comparison. He adjusted the white balance so it would be easier for us to spot the difference. When shot at 5000K, the differences may not be so obvious on our monitor.


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

As said before, look in the market place thread linked in post #182
There are shots with White Balance of 5200k
And those really look "real" on my IPS monitor.

But the pictures above with 3200k and the ones with increased saturation show better to which color the lights have a minimal tint shift. (I guess that was the intention of the pictures)


----------



## get-lit (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Thanks. I'll take a look. I was just afraid people would see the pic and then order the HCRI thinking they'll get a white light like that.

Edit... The first and second photos in that link are very helpful. In those pics, the latest neutral run Preon 2 appears to have the least tint bias, followed by the XR-E Q5. I did some quick color samples and these lights have less than half the color saturation of their tint on the white cloth than the HCRI lights. I'll be keeping my Mini 123 HCRI because variation is good to have around, but I'll definitely be picking up something more neutral for my next EDC.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Got mine today in just 3 days. I like the packaging and accessories that come with the light. I use the tough, re-usable pouch as a pocket FAK and the lanyard as a headband. The tint is nice. I would say it is a warmer version of my H51w. The light is small and light. And much to my surprise, I am able to carry it inside the front pocket, though it is significantly larger than the Fenix E05 I have been carrying in the same spot. My new Mini AA, sadly, skips the medium mode a few times already. 

Here are some pictures with my H51w.


----------



## Brasso (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

I have 2 of the Malkoff hcri lights. A regular and a low. The regular has a touch of a peachy tint to it. The low version is more yellow and is much closer in tint to the Quark. I also have a high cri xpg Peak Eiger that tends even more to the peachy side. But "my" Quark looks exactly like my P60. EXACTLY.


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

@davidt1
Look at your to lower pictures.
The table looks more natural-brownish with the Quark AA. :thumbsup: The H51w puts a more blueish tint on the brown table.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Just received CRI Mini AA today. When they say "mini," they mean it! Dinky little light. Makes my 1AA Fenix look huge. 

I had to check for leaks under a dishwasher today and WOW does that high CRI make a difference in distinguishing different shades of wood-brown (which you need when looking for leaks on raw wood). Nice, this will help me with my contracting work...that is, when I can spare a hand to hold a light. Yep, it's definitely an orange tint. Not as orange as my halogen desk lamp at low levels, but very warm. 

I have been curious what the lumens are on this light, and as you know 4sevens doesn't say; we just know they're less than the 'original Quark mini.' So using my patented "unprofessional and negligent lumen estimation procedure," (still under development and subject to revision), I guesstimate the top lumen value at around 83. The 'original' was rated at 90.

I agree with DavidT, the packaging was a pleasant surprise. I was expecting a sammitch bag, not a nice professional pouch like this.

EDIT: Took the light for a walk, and was surprised when I shone it into the nearby pepper tree...the berries were actually red; the leaves were actually green; the bark was really brown!


----------



## Burgess (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Received my two CRI flashlights today.

Q-MiNi AA

- and -

Preon AAA


Both are simply BEAUTIFUL ! ! ! :kiss:


Very nice job, David & crew. :thumbsup:



Am i to understand that these are all *R4* Flux Bin ? ? ?


_


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 17, 2011)

Burgess said:


> Received my two CRI flashlights today.
> 
> Q-MiNi AA
> 
> ...



I think you'll find they're Q4.


----------



## tvholic (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

According to Cree's data sheet the highest bin for the 85+ CRI is Q3.


----------



## Shooter21 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

i wonder how many high cri versions 4sevens put out since they are selling out so quickly


----------



## flatline (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Got my HCRI Preon in the mail yesterday.

It's wonderful! Beautiful warm tint. Floody artifact-free beam. I even like the grippy feel of the titanium.

Thanks, 4sevens!

--flatlin


----------



## tennisplyr3 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

I just got my HCRI Preon 2 yesterday and played with it a bit. It's a really nice light -- just like sunshine. It's also floodier than I expected, which is a good thing! 

Does anyone else see an ever-so-slight depression in output in the exact center of the hotspot? The artifact isn't really visible looking at it head on, but I can see it using my peripheral vision.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Wish the CRI Mini AA was available as a headlamp...!


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



nutcracker said:


> @davidt1
> Look at your to lower pictures.
> The table looks more natural-brownish with the Quark AA. :thumbsup: The H51w puts a more blueish tint on the brown table.



The tint of the H51w is not bad at all. It only looks weird next the Mini AA. While I give an edge to the tint of the Mini AA, I am very happy with the tint of the H51w. Depending on intended uses, tint is not the only factor. Beam profile is also very important to me. I use my lights mostly to do work at arm's length, so a flood beam that covers the work area right in front of me is ideal. The beam of the H51w is more diffused because it I use DC-fix diffuser. 

I used the Mini AA outside last might and have been using it to do sewing work for about 4hrs today. Tint is very nice for outdoor use. It's great for detail work such as sewing too. The only thing I would like is a bigger hot spot. With a narrow hot spot, I have to either move my head to aim the beam where the work is, or move the work to where the beam is. I would love it if 4Sevens makes some small AAA or AA lights with a pure flood beam with high CRI. Such a light would be a dream light for me.

Used the Mini AA to do some reading. Had to move head to adjust the beam. A 4Seven high CRI Mini AA with a pure flood beam would be a dream light for task like this.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



davidt1 said:


> The only thing I would like is a bigger hot spot.



Been thinking along the same lines. Have you DCFixed your new CRI Quark yet? Think I might try it.


----------



## Theorem29 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



davidt1 said:


> The tint of the H51w is not bad at all. It only looks weird next the Mini AA. While I give an edge to the tint of the Mini AA, I am very happy with the tint of the H51w. Depending on intended uses, tint is not the only factor. Beam profile is also very important to me. I use my lights mostly to do work at arm's length, so a flood beam that covers the work area right in front of me is ideal. The beam of the H51w is more diffused because it I use DC-fix diffuser.
> 
> I used the Mini AA outside last might and have been using it to do sewing work for about 4hrs today. Tint is very nice for outdoor use. It's great for detail work such as sewing too. The only thing I would like is a bigger hot spot. With a narrow hot spot, I have to either move my head to aim the beam where the work is, or move the work to where the beam is. I would love it if 4Sevens makes some small AAA or AA lights with a pure flood beam with high CRI. Such a light would be a dream light for me.
> 
> Used the Mini AA to do some reading. Had to move head to adjust the beam. A 4Seven high CRI Mini AA with a pure flood beam would be a dream light for task like this.




It's actually quite simple to diffuse any light you want given you can cut-out the right sized circle to fit over the top of the lens on your light. I have been using some diffuse materials on my lights for a while now, and it is mind blowing how well they work. 

I suggest you check out this thread (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320811-Changing-LED-Tint-With-Filters) and pick up a few Lee filter books. These filter books have many colored filters available but they also have a nice selection of diffusion material at varying intensities as well. 






In the above pic I am showing the Quarter white diffusion which is the diffuser I used on the beamshots below. Other intensities include: Eighth white, quarter white, three-eighth white, half white, three quarters white, and white diffusion (the most heavily frosted one available). 

Beamshots are using the new High CRI Quark, camera set to daylight white balance. 

Before:










After 











My flashlight and camera were about 3-1/2 feet away from the wall when I took the pictures, so as you can see it diffuses quite a bit. What you don’t see is how well the surrounding area gets lit up by the diffuse beam, it is really amazing. I was only using the quarter white diffusion, and there are still four more intensities I could use to further diffuse the beam if I desired. 

The filters are easy to pop-in and remove too, and if you cut them out just right the filter will stay in place for however long as you need it to.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



Bolster said:


> Been thinking along the same lines. Have you DCFixed your new CRI Quark yet? Think I might try it.



I would love to, but I don't have any DC-Fix. Ordered from CPF member Phaserburn over a month ago, but have yet to receive anything from him. I would like to buy some from you if you have any extra.


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Thanks, the Lee Filters look interesting.
They even have Filters for color corrections, e.g. turning a 6500K source to 4200K for example.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Thanks Theorem. Since I didn't buy the Mini for long throw, I may as well enjoy a wide beam. 

DavidT, check your PM.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Theorem29,

Would you provide a link to buy the diffusion stuff you use? Thanks.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



davidt1 said:


> Theorem29,
> 
> Would you provide a link to buy the diffusion stuff you use? Thanks.


+ 1

I'd love to have some very light diffusion, and much as I love the beam pattern of the MiNi already,
a little smoother blend could be nice to have.


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

Guys, just follow his link http://www.leefilters.com/lighting/dealers/


----------



## j2k (Nov 18, 2011)

Got my preon 2 and mini AA today. Very good tint - warm but not overly yellow/brown. So much nicer than the greeneutrals that I got a few ws ago  There is a slight tint variation between the two - preon is a bit paler/yellower, minimal difference. High CRI Preon 2appears to be visibly dimmer than my recent neutral P2, but that's just my first impression. 
Overall very happy  Still waiting for HighCRI Q123 to arrive.


----------



## get-lit (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the Lees Filters recommendation. What an excellent resource. I found filters made strictly for equalizing green tint. For my cool white, I'm going to try 279 Eighth Minus Green (86.5% transmission), 249 Quarter Minus Green (82.4% transmission), and 248 Half Minus Green (72% transmission) to see which works best. This way I can switch between a neutral and brightest with just one EDC light.

There's another company called Rosco that makes the same exact filters. I found a company called barndoorlighting.com that sells 10" x 12" Gel Sheets for just $2.63 each, great for trying out multiple colors.

Can't wait to get these. Now I can finally have the color I always wanted.


----------



## mhphoto (Nov 18, 2011)

Glad my pics helped so many people get their hands on these fantastic lights.  I'm still absolutely loving mine.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 18, 2011)

get-lit said:


> Thanks for the Lees Filters recommendation. What an excellent resource. I found filters made strictly for equalizing green tint. For my cool white, I'm going to try 279 Eighth Minus Green (86.5% transmission), 249 Quarter Minus Green (82.4% transmission), and 248 Half Minus Green (72% transmission) to see which works best. This way I can switch between a neutral and brightest with just one EDC light.



Very interested in your experiments here. Will you post up results and if so, how to make sure I don't miss them?


----------



## Shooter21 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*



Brasso said:


> I hope he keeps them. I don't know about what tints everyone else got, but I've been playing with mine and comparing it to a p60 lamp, and except for beam profile, I cannot tell them apart. That xpg is a spot on match for the incandescent. I mean a perfect match.


is the p60 lamp a cooler tint than a standard 4D maglite?


----------



## Brasso (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Quark high CRI lights (once again) available, at long last!*

OH Yeah.


----------



## get-lit (Nov 18, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Very interested in your experiments here. Will you post up results and if so, how to make sure I don't miss them?



Sure, I'll pm ya when I have pics up. I'll include the HCRI as well.


----------



## Shooter21 (Nov 18, 2011)

i just got my high cri preon 2 and it has a beautiful tint its much warmer than my Mcgizmo high cri.


----------



## flatline (Nov 18, 2011)

Titanium Preon 2 and now the Mini AA models sold out.

It's very interesting to me to see what the most popular models are (I'm assuming the batches were of similar sizes...probably a bad assumption to make, but in the absence of better information...).

--flatline


----------



## euthymic (Nov 18, 2011)

My Titanium Preon 2 "black edition" has a wonderful tint and I picked up a ti single cell battery body and end cap to convert it to keychain light for a bit of lego fun. It's the first light that my wife actually commented on saying "what a beautiful finish" (referring to the satin titanium). While I'm enamored with the tint and nearly everything else related to the light, mine seems to have a defect on the LED (looks like dust on the dome) that corresponds to a black spot near the center of the beam. With the OP reflector, you don't notice it when white wall hunting but when you move the beam around you can clearly see it. :-( Not so bad that I'm ready to to return the light (since they are sold out and I'm assuming that they don't have replacements) but it does dampen my enthusiasm just a bit for an otherwise excellent light. It's certainly replacing my Fenix L0D on my keychain and I'm surprised how quickly I've grown accustomed to the warm tint (making my Neutrals seem somewhat harsh and my Cools now just seem to turn my stomach!). It's a great "gateway" drug to warm tinted emitters.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 18, 2011)

The elusive Quark Hi CRI 2AA...


----------



## edc3 (Nov 18, 2011)

The also elusive Quark Tactical 123^2 High CRI. I had it on 2xAA, but just got my 123^2 body from 4Sevens today to run 17670.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 18, 2011)

edc3 said:


> ...from 4Sevens today to run 17670.



That sucker must be bright!


----------



## edc3 (Nov 18, 2011)

It's a low-voltage head. Not that bright, but nice tint and nice color rendition and great run-time. I'm wondering what a high-voltage head would be like with a High CRI XP-G.:naughty:


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 18, 2011)

edc3 said:


> It's a low-voltage head. Not that bright, but nice tint and nice color rendition and great run-time. I'm wondering what a high-voltage head would be like with a High CRI XP-G.:naughty:



I'll let you know. I'm having one built


----------



## edc3 (Nov 18, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> I'll let you know. I'm having one built



Nice! I'd be interested in seeing how your light turns out. I've got one more High CRI XP-G in my parts box waiting for a home.


----------



## psychbeat (Nov 19, 2011)

Used my m123 clipped to a trucker mesh cap with an old zebralight rubber+metal clip
in the rain doing some trail repair last night. 

I have a neutral headlamp on my bike helm so it was fun to switch between the two. 
I even clipped it to my helmet visor to supplement the headlamp when riding back to the car. 


Was out there til pretty late and went through 2 16340s on med. which flicker but can be turned on again on low for short use after shutoff. 

I'm not suggesting anyone use 16340s but like I said in the 4sevens thread- "I'm a rebel Dottie"

Starting to enjoy the warm mojo a bit. 
I'm still more of a neutral 5B1 kinda guy but diggin the Hi CRI vibes.


----------



## tennisplyr3 (Nov 19, 2011)

Same here! I just posted earlier about how there's a small defect in the beam pattern in the middle of the hotspot. It's not that visible if you're not looking for it, but if you're moving the beam along a white wall, you can see it very clearly (seen better with peripheral vision). It's not a deal breaker, but it's annoying to think about... :shrug:



euthymic said:


> My Titanium Preon 2 "black edition" has a wonderful tint and I picked up a ti single cell battery body and end cap to convert it to keychain light for a bit of lego fun. It's the first light that my wife actually commented on saying "what a beautiful finish" (referring to the satin titanium). While I'm enamored with the tint and nearly everything else related to the light, mine seems to have a defect on the LED (looks like dust on the dome) that corresponds to a black spot near the center of the beam. With the OP reflector, you don't notice it when white wall hunting but when you move the beam around you can clearly see it. :-( Not so bad that I'm ready to to return the light (since they are sold out and I'm assuming that they don't have replacements) but it does dampen my enthusiasm just a bit for an otherwise excellent light. It's certainly replacing my Fenix L0D on my keychain and I'm surprised how quickly I've grown accustomed to the warm tint (making my Neutrals seem somewhat harsh and my Cools now just seem to turn my stomach!). It's a great "gateway" drug to warm tinted emitters.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 20, 2011)

I know the high CRI lights don't have published lumen values, just "less" than the regular quarks, but I'm thinking the lumen numbers are maybe not so much lower. I've been playing around with my "unprofessional and negligent lumen estimator" and I'm getting a top number for the CRI mini AA of 87, only a little under the 90 published here. I'm not claiming scientific accuracy, but ball-parking it, and I don't think the high CRI is so much dimmer. I could be wrong as my regression formula is not fully populated yet, so caveats all around.


----------



## psychbeat (Nov 20, 2011)

I spaced n left mine on low for ~19 hrs or so with an RCR. 
Was still on when I got home and working fine. 
Batt [email protected] 3.23ish 
Whew... Don't taze me bro I know that was a rookie move!

As far as brightness - 
When I eyeball it next to my regular m123 it seems slightly dimmer. 
But not as drastically as I thought it would be. 

Hopefully Cree will do a HI-CRI XM-L
sooner rather than later.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 20, 2011)

psychbeat said:


> Hopefully Cree will do a HI-CRI XM-L sooner rather than later.


Yeah, I'm waiting on that one myself!


----------



## get-lit (Nov 20, 2011)

tennisplyr3 said:


> Same here! I just posted earlier about how there's a small defect in the beam pattern in the middle of the hotspot. It's not that visible if you're not looking for it, but if you're moving the beam along a white wall, you can see it very clearly (seen better with peripheral vision). It's not a deal breaker, but it's annoying to think about... :shrug:



I have the Mini 123 HCRI, and I'm very pleased with the beam profile. It has no artifacts and it's actually more condensed than my regular Mini 123.


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 20, 2011)

I want a highCRI but I don't know which form factor I should get?
Preon1, Preon2, Mini123 or MiniAA?
I own a 123-2 NW so I don't want a seconds one of those.

I have only 18650,17670 and CR123 primaries (but not much, I buy them when I need it).

I don't know where I would use the light, I just want one.

Help :wave:


----------



## Bolster (Nov 20, 2011)

Nutcracker: MiNi AA is out of stock, and Preon 2 Ti is out of stock, so that should make your choice a little easier.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 21, 2011)

High CRI (Warm white) 4 Sevens Q-MiNi123 + Neutral White Comparison Review ​


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 21, 2011)

Those neutral and cool shots are just hideous! 

I got my MiNi AA the other day, and while it's got just a touch of green as shown in the pictures above (cover the other two and you'll see it's not so much pure yellow as yellow with a hint of green), I still like it, but will probably be getting rid of it, as I have a fond preference for the rosy tint of my warm MiNi AA's.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 21, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> Those neutral and cool shots are just hideous!


Agreed! Sea-sick green :sick2: :sick2: :sick2: barf barf LOL


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 21, 2011)

Hehe, I decided to get the Preon2 highCri because i don't have that type of light and wanted a clicky.
I got a satin titanium edition from 4sevens.pl they still have it in stock :wave:


----------



## get-lit (Nov 21, 2011)

Got the filters in today. The 279 Eighth Minus Green does the trick at completely balancing out the green. Very nice. The stronger filters go overboard, but can have a nice affect at times.

The 279 filter even made the colors richer on the HCRI. I like it very much. I think that the hint of yellow in the HCRI comes from the mix of red with excessive green, and the 279 filter balances that out. Again it looks very rich in color, but you do lose 13.5% light. If only the lens were the color filter (Hint 4sevens ) you'd lose just 3.5%, because 10% is typical for clear transparent element, and the transparency graph of the 279 filter shows about 10% loss at the colors not being filtered out.

I was happy with both the cool white and the HCRI for general use and was having a difficult time deciding which I would end up carrying all of the time, but the decision seemed to have been made for me because when taking the Mini 123 CW out of my pocket to take comparison beam shots to post, it fell on the tile floor from leg height and no longer turns on. I'm pretty bummed. It was a special tint among a lot of Mini 123 CW's I've come across. I've seen about 3 out of 10 break. First two were replaced under warranty, but this one was dropped and the warranty doesn't cover drops. I love the Mini 123, but my next EDC will be something stronger, probably without electronics like maybe the Logan with QTC. Not to say it's any stronger because I have no direct experience. Just time for me to start looking for something stronger.

Kind of discouraged by the loss to do the beamshot thing now. Maybe when I get over it I'll post comparison pics of HCRI and someone else's CW with 279 filter. For the time being I'll continue enjoying my HCRI. It is a fine light.

_*Interesting side note: when I show the HCRI to older people, they say oh wow that one's white, I like it! When I show it to kids, they say yuck that one's orange, I like the white one better!*_


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 22, 2011)

My Q123 and Mini CR2 HCRI lights arrived yesterday :thumbsup: Just initial impressions so far as I have not used them very much yet.The tint is pleasing and warm like an incan,actually they are warmer than my SF G2(P60) incan!The moonlight on the Q123 is fantastic and makes my older Q123 NW (XP-E) look bright by comparison since the XP-E has less flood and a whiter tint.Both lights performing flawlessly so far with no defects in the beam or anything.I am happy with my purchase and will be using the lights but I still think the "sweet spot" for me is closer to 4000k,these lights must be around 3000k.For discreet lighting I don't think you will find anything much better though,especially the Q123 with it's moon mode.
I know someone else has already mentioned this but I am also impressed with the packaging.The zipper bags are actually pretty good items on thier own.Normally I save the boxes for lights but they are relegated to a storage container in the garage.These bags are much more practical and take up less space so they will get used as well! Very nice way to store your light with a few accessories in a BOB or similar bag.


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 22, 2011)

He, now the Satin titanium Preon2 is sold out at 47s PL too


----------



## Bolster (Nov 22, 2011)

get-lit said:


> Got the filters in today....



Very interesting post! Sorry about the drop.


----------



## get-lit (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you. I'm really starting to like this HCRI.


----------



## psychbeat (Nov 22, 2011)

Used a thin white paper napkin as a makeshift diffuser/lampshade on my m123 last night while reading. 

Super vibey.

I still think my neutral lights have better contrast outdoors.


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 24, 2011)

I got my Preon 2 highCri right now and I really like the beam and color.
I was afraid that it is too warm. But it isn't. It is more like a corn yellow with a bit orange. My Maglite 3D incandescent is really dark orange-brown in comparison.

Hey and I was a little bit surprised that satin titanium is dark light this:
(smartphone pictures)


----------



## Bolster (Nov 25, 2011)

nutcracker said:


> Hey and I was a little bit surprised that satin titanium is dark light this:



Your image hosting service should get first prize for most annoying! Regards the satin ti, it is likely bead- or sand-blasted, which generally makes any light metal appear to darken. I have noticed bright aluminum go medium-grey with blasting.


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, sry. It is Friday evening seems overloaded right now.

Here is a mirror


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 25, 2011)

My High CRI Preon arrived yesterday. It's certainly not the same 90+ 7A3 emitter that I have in all of my other lights - it's much more yellow. I remeber there being a discusstion about magenta content - this seems to be the difference. All of my other HCRI lights, when compared side by side, have more magenta. Outside this isn't too noticeable - until you point the light at a green tree with red/pink flowers or berries (my raspberry bush, for example). My 7A3 lights make the ripe berries 'pop' out of the bush. The Preon, not so much.

It's certainly better than my E05, and will proudly take its place on my keychain - but it's not my favourite HCRI XP-G.


----------



## Harry999 (Nov 25, 2011)

My two High CRI Preon 2 lights arrived today. I have already converted one to Preon 1 form. I love the tint on both of them. I can see a noticeable difference to my SC51c but both are good in their own way. These have definitely entered the EDC rotation...


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 28, 2011)

My Mini AA skip modes like crazy, but I still like.


----------



## mhphoto (Nov 28, 2011)

davidt1 said:


> My Mini AA skip modes like crazy, but I still like.



Both of mine did too, but after a good thread cleaning and re-lube they're working much better.


----------



## get-lit (Nov 30, 2011)

Gotta say, I like the HCRI more every day. Wasn't too fond of it at first but now I wouldn't go back to CW. Did the annual cleaning the gutters up on the ladder after the Fall leaves and this time around the HCRI warmer tint made the chore fairly enjoyable. Just makes for a cozy experience in the cold damp weather this time of year. Also, it's often foggy here and the tint cuts through the air and illuminates much better than CW. Makes for a perfect night light in a dark room. Very happy! Thanks 4sevens!


----------



## psychbeat (Nov 30, 2011)

Yah- I used mine in the THICK fog tonight and it worked great. 

I still prefer my neutral lights outdoors but am really happy with the HiCRI overall. 

I think ~4000k is my fav color temp. 
Maybe at some point they will make HiCRI emitters in that range...


----------



## Haesslich (Nov 30, 2011)

Mine finally came through the mail - a little MiniCR2. I used to think my Lionheart was pretty neutral, tint-wise... but comparing it to this is like night and day.  A dark red shirt was washed out almost to purple with the Lionheart, while the yellower HCRI MiniCR2 brought out the red color quite nicely, without being TOO yellow (as was demonstrated by the orange shirt a few inches below). Now I wish I'd bought a Black Preon2 to go with it...


----------



## flatline (Nov 30, 2011)

Haesslich said:


> Now I wish I'd bought a Black Preon2 to go with it...



You're in luck! They still have the black HCRI preon 2 in stock 

--flatline


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 1, 2011)

I meant the Black Edition satin titanium one, alas. The one that can't be back ordered. They never ran out of the normal black Preon2.


----------



## kadinh (Dec 1, 2011)

i ordered one of the all black preon 2 high cri lights today. i would have liked one of the "tuxedo" ones (black body, Ti head and tail), and i would have really liked an all Ti light.

but i know i will be very happy with the black Al one.


----------



## nutcracker (Dec 1, 2011)

You could do the inverse SaTi version. 4sevens has satin titanium spare bodies for preon1 and preon2 in stock.


----------

